# [Review | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490 und Canton AS 125 SC Subwoofer



## Pokerclock (16. April 2009)

Canton GLE 490

Canton AS 125 SC Subwoofer
>>Link zum Test des AS 125<<
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Einleitung
Ein paar Impressionen
technische Daten
Die Technik dahinter
Das Testsystem
- ein Wort zu den Vergleichsboxen
 Der Testraum
Die Aufstellung
Die Verarbeitung
Der Klang
- Pop
- RnB und Rap
- Dance und Techno
- HardRock und Symphonic Metal
- Industrial Rock und Metal (Hard)
- Klassik und Opern
- Film und Fernsehen
Fazit

Link zum Hersteller
Link zum Lautsprecher

*Zwei gute Tests von anderen Lautsprechern ähnlicher Preisklasse

*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...erfektion-denon-avr-1909-klipsch-rf-82-a.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...55723-kurztest-hifi-lautsprecher-kef-iq7.html
*Link zum Test des AS 125*
 
*Einleitung*

Nach fast drei Jahren ohne Änderungen an meiner Hifi-Anlage, packte mich wieder die Kauflust. Neue Lautsprecher sollten her. Meine alten Magnat Monitor 880 hatten zwar ein schönen und kräftigen Kickbass, wollten aber nicht so recht audiophil aufspielen. Bass macht also doch nicht die Musik, sondern das Gesamtpaket. Zudem hat sich mein alter Yamaha Verstärker leider endgültig verabschiedet. In der AUDIO laß ich dazu einen Hörtest zu Standboxen in der 1.000 € Klasse. Dabei fiel mir (und auch dem Tester) die Canton GLE 490 auf. 800 € UVP, ein Kampfpreis im Vergleich zum namhaften Rest im Testfeld. Ich wurde neugierig, erst recht als mir wieder einfiel, dass Canton keine 30km von mir, ihren Produktionsstandort haben. Also kam mir die glorreiche Idee mal dort anzurufen, ob ich nicht direkt dort bestellen und so mir einige hundert € Kaufpreis ersparen könne.

Aber Pustekuchen! Verkauf direkt an den Verbraucher ist nicht drin. 

Da ich die Tage darauf im örtlichen Elektronikmarkt die LS Probehören konnte, musste ich zwangsläufig auf das Internet zurückgreifen. Wie hatte es ein MM-Angestellter gesagt, auf meine Nachfrage, was man noch am Preis machen könne. "Ihr Farbwunsch (Schwarz) wird sehr wenig nachgefragt, da können wir nicht weit heruntergehen. Minimum 750 € das Paar." Am gleichen Nachmittag hatte ich im PCGH-Preisvergleich einen Händler aus Berlin ausfindig gemacht. 560 € das Paar inkl. Versand. Na wenn das nicht mal ein Schnäppchen war. 

Insofern erst mal ein großes Danke an msniceprice.de

Kennt niemand? Tja, ich bis dahin auch nicht. Die Nachnahmebestellung verlief bis "auf ein paar" Ausnahmen recht zügig und sicher mit GLS. Wer wissen will, was die "paar" Ausnahmen waren, nun statt einem "Paar" Lautsprechern wurde zunächst nur einer geliefert. Dabei wünschte der GLS-Mann mir noch viel Spaß mit den Lautsprechern (Achtung Plural). Als ich ihm sagte, das wäre nur einer und er nochmal kommen müsste, war ihm sichtlich die Unlust ins Gesicht geschrieben. "Wie kann eine so schwer sein?" Ja,ja...

Mit dem nachfolgenden Test orientiere ich mich stärker an subjektiven Werten, die Klang und Hifi ausmachen. Ich werde sicherlich nicht diese typische, recht einfach erscheinende dreigliedrige Teststruktur nehmen, die auch in der PCGH (LEIDER!) für die Klangbewertung vorgenommen wird (Hochton, Mittelton, Bass > gut bis sehr gut, gut, befriedigend).

Ich werde soweit mir möglich aus fast jedem Musik-Genre ein paar Beispielstücke herauspicken und auf die einzelnen Besonderheiten und Anforderungen eingehen. Eine ausführliche Erklärung gibt es im Kapitel "Klang".


*Ein paar Impressionen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Technische Daten*





Verwendung|Standlautsprecher
Prinzip|3-Wege Bassreflexsystem
Nenn-/Musikbelastbarkeit|150 / 320 Watt
Wirkungsgrad (1 Watt/1m)|90,5  db (1 W, 1 m)
Übertragungsbereich|20...30.000 Hz
Übergangsfrequenz|300 / 3.200 Hz
Tieftonchassis|2 x 200 mm, Aluminium
Mitteltonchassis|1 x 180 mm, Aluminium
Hochtonchassis|1 x 25 mm, Gewebe
Impedanz|4...8 Ohm
Abmessungen (BxHxT)|21 x 105 x 30 cm
Gewicht|19,2 kg
Unverbindliche Preisempfehlung|399,00 EUR pro Stück inkl. 19% MwSt.



*Die Technik dahinter*
Vgl. hierzu: AUDIO 11/08, WEKA MEDIA PUBLISHING GmBH -Verlag

Die Canton GLE *409 *als Vorgängerin erfuhr in Form der neuen GLE *490 *sowohl optisch als auch technisch dezente Verbesserungen. Das Abdeckgitter erscheint nun mit einer Abrundung etwas freundlicher, was bei den Modellen in Schwarz aber weniger auffällt. Interessanter ist da schon die Technik hinter dem Gitter.

Der Mitteltöner entstammt der teuren Ergo- und Karat-Serien und dem 25mm Seidengewebe-Hochtöner wurde eine nach dem Vorbild der Reference-Serie 18-Dezibel-Weiche spendiert. Selbst bei 100 DB Schalldruck sollen diese Technikraffinessen für verminderte Verzerrungen sorgen.

Für den Bass sorgen zwei parallel arbeitende 200mm Alu-Chassis und ein direkt darunter nach vorne gerichtetes Bass-Reflexloch. 

Ebenso wurde das Entlüftungssystem, welches exakt auf die überarbeitete Treibergeometrie abgestimmt ist, verbessert.

Der Anschluss erfolgt über klassische Single-Wiring Schraubklemmen mit Wohlfühlfaktor. Canton verzichtet dabei auf den Extrakanal, der bei Bi-Wiring angeblich zu besseren Klang führen soll. So mancher soll Bi-Wiring als Voodoo abtun. Ich enthalte mich da mal einem Kommentar. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Das Testsystem*


*Lautsprecher*


Canton GLE 490
Magnat Monitor 880
CAT MBC 313C
 *Verstärker*


JVC MX-J552R (mittlerweile Denon AVR 3806)

 *CD-Player*


Harman-Kardon HD970 (mittlerweile Denon DCD-710AE)

 *DVD/Bluray-Player*


Samsung DVD-HD860
PlayStation 3
 *Anschlüsse*


Cinch-Analog, Koaxial-Digital, Stereo
Oehlbach Cinchkabel
Nubert NuCable


Da mein 20 Jahre alter Yamaha Stereo-Verstärker vor kurzem das Zeitliche gesegnet hat, muss ich auf meine alte Kompaktanlage aus der Jugendzeit zurückgreifen. Diese zeichnet sich durch einen sehr kraftvollen aber dennoch detailauflösenden Klang aus. Ich nutze nur die Verstärkereinheit über Cinch angeschlossen. Dadurch, dass sie sogar ein paar Jahre jünger ist als mein Yamaha-Verstäker, steht sie diesem im Klang nahazu in nichts nach. 

Der Harman-Kardon HD 970 ist wohl (bis auf seinen Nachfolger) der Beste CD-Spieler in der Preisklasse bis 300 €. Er versteht es sogar MP3 abzuspielen. In diesem Test wird allerdings nur von original CDs abgespielt. Kein MP3 Müll aus dem Internet also.

Zum Vergleich werden zwei (günstige) Boxenpaare zur Verfügung stehen. Meine alten Lautsprecher die Magnat Monitor 880 (Paarpreis ca. 300 €) und die Boxen von einem Freund. Die CAT MBC 313B sollen hier den Billig-Bereich repräsentieren. Baujahr 2004, damals im Plus für 55€ gekauft. Leider kann ich keine Fotos mehr von den Magnat anbieten, da diese bereits verkauft wurden, aber natürlich immernoch im Klanggedächtnis einen Platz haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Angeschlossen werden alle Komponenten über hochwertige Oehlbach Kabel bzw. Kabel von Nubert aus der NuCable-Reihe. 

*Ein Wort zu den Vergleichsboxen*

Die Magnat Monitor 880 ist eine sehr günstige Einstiegsbox für Jugendliche und Hifi-Anfänger. Interessant ist, dass diese fast die gleichen Ausmaße und Anordnung der Membrane, wie die CAT haben. Die Stärken der Magnat ist Musik, die Spaß machen soll. Techno, Dance und Basslastiger Pop sind ihre Lieblinge. Der Kickbass (70-120 hz) ist dabei besonders zu erwähnen. Zwar spielt sie nicht besonders tief und lässt gerne die Details untenherum vermissen, dennoch versteht sie es Raum zu vermitteln. Tribut zollen muss sie jedoch, wenn besonders Feinheiten von Musik herausgezeichnet werden müssen. Diese gehen schlichtweg unter. Partypegel sind soweit kein Problem.

Im Hifi-Forum hatte ich einen Thread zu den CAT gelesen, dabei schien ein User überrascht zu sein, dass sie trotz des extrem günstigen Einstiegspreises vergleichsweise gut spielen konnte. Ich war deswegen besonders gespannt. Ohne jetzt zu sehr in das Detail zu gehen, sind die CAT für ihre damaligen 55 € teilweise ganz ordentlich, wenn man: Nicht zu laut hört, mit Klangeinbußen leben kann, keine Möglichkeit hat mit Equalizer zu spielen, Techno/Dance auf gemäßigter Lautstärke hören will. 

Die Aufstellung der Magnat und CAT waren gleich. Beide wurden nicht auf den Boden gestellt, sondern um 30cm erhöht auf dem TV-Rack (siehe Bild). Das Hochtonchassis war dabei auf Kopfhöhe. Wer die Möglichkeiten dazu hat, sollte dies auch machen! Besonders die Magnat wird davon profitieren.

*Der Testraum*

Der Testraum (mein kleines Zimmerchen) ist wohl die Raum- und Reh gips gewordene Manifestation eines Alptraumes eines jeden Hifi-Fans. Repräsentiert aber die Verhältnisse dort draußen in den meisten Räumen der Hifi-Fans. Vollgestellt mit Möbeln, Teppich und einer Dachschräge. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Möbel und der Teppich sorgen für einen sehr trockenen Raum. Das bedeutet, dass besonders hohe Töne schnell verschluckt werden und die Gefahr von Dröhnen oder einer Überpräsenz des Bass' vorherrscht. Die Dachschräge stellt soweit kein Problem dar, da die LS zum Rücken hin stehen (siehe Foto). Dass der Raum nicht ganz symetrisch ist, ist bei dem angegebenen Stereodreieck und der Hörposition zu vernachlässigen. Es entstehen zumindest keine großen Probleme bei der Detailauflösung und auch die Räumlichkeit leidet nicht (hörbar) darunter. 

*Die Aufstellung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf Grund der Ausmaße der Canton musste ich zwangsläufig einen Teil des Raumes umräumen. Das TV-Rack musste 20cm nach hinten verschoben werden, da die LS nicht mehr unter die Dachschräge gepasst hätten, wenn ich sie auf das TV-Rack platziert hätte. Das wäre aber auch nicht von Vorteil gewesen, da die Canton unbedingt auf dem Boden stehen muss! Jetzt stehen diese VOR dem TV-Rack.

Die erhöhte Aufstellung bei der Magnat und CAT hatte zu einem erhöhten Höhenanteil und etwas homogeneren Klang geführt, weil der Hochtöner auf Hörebene war. Bei der Canton wäre das nicht der Fall gewesen und man hätte auf der Ebene der Basschassis' gesessen, was in einem Kurztest bei mir zu Entsetzen geführt hat. Hier ganz klar die Empfehlung auf Hörebene des Hochtöners zu sitzen und keinesfalls darunter.

Ein weiterer Kompromiss war die Verkleinerung des Stereodreiecks. Die Magnat und CAT hatten noch ein 3-Meter-Stereodreieck gespielt. Da aber links mein Bett und rechts von der Hörposition mein Schreibtisch standen und nur noch vor dem TV-Rack Platz war, musste ich für die Canton das Stereodreieck auf 2 Meter verkleinern (Siehe Zeichnung). Kleiner darf das Stereodreieck nicht mehr werden. Wer keine 2m hat, sollte von einem Kauf absehen. Der von den Canton dargestellte Raum verkleinert sich drastisch, die Folge ist Zweidimensionalität, was bei höheren Lautstärken sogar zum Totalverlust von Staffelung führt. Je lauter man hört, desto weiter sollte man von den LS sitzen. Bei Partypegel hatte ich mich bis zu 3,50m von den LS entfernt gesetzt. Neben der Neutralität kam da auch wieder der Raum zurück. Und das bei Pegeln jenseits von Gut und Böse!

Ein weiterer Unterschied von der Canton zu den anderen beiden LS-Paaren war der Winkel zum Hörplatz. Während die Magnat und CAT hörbar durch eine direkt gerichtete Stellung auf den Hörplatz an Brillianz gewannen, hörte die Canton sich zu spritzig an und S-Laute kamen zu deutlich rüber. Eine 15° Aufstellung an dem Hörplatz vorbei reduzierte S-Laute und die Canton gewann deutlich Ruhe ohne dabei die Räumlichkeit zu verlieren.
*
Aufstellung Canton*


frei stehend (Wand hinten 0,90m, Wand Seite 0,80m)
eingewinkelt auf den Hörplatz (15°), aber nicht direkt darauf gerichtet!
2 Meter Stereodreieck
*Aufstellung Magnat und CAT*


wandnah (Wand hinten 0,70m, Wand Seite 0,50m)
eingewinkelt auf den Hörplatz (direkt darauf gerichtet)
3 Meter Stereodreieck

*Die Verarbeitung*

Die Canton GLE 490 ist ein solides Stück Handwerkerarbeit. Groß, rechteckig, schwarz. Das Design der 80er gepaart mit der Technik des 21. Jahrhunderts. Man kann zumindest sichergehen, dass dieses Gerät die nächsten 5 Jahre Garantiezeit überlebt und wohl auch meine Hochzeit bis zur Einschulung meines bis dahin wohl geborenen Erstlings erleben wird. Vielleicht sogar meine Scheidung.

Das Metallgitter gibt einem die notwendige Sicherheit, dass keine Kinderhand oder Hundeschnauze auch nur in die Nähe der Chassis kommt. Wenn man es aber doch mal abnehmen will, sollte man etwas vorsichtig zu Werke gehen, denn es erscheint mir doch etwas scharf an den Kanten. 

Die silbernen Metallfüße lassen sich bei Bedarf gegen andere Auswechseln und halten über den Boden übertragene Schwingungen in Grenzen.  

Was auffällt ist, dass das Metallgitter fast nicht auffällt. Es erlaubt fast einen freien Blick auf die silbernen Chassis. Was schön gedacht ist, könnte jemanden nicht gefallen, dem Silber nicht so recht in das Farbkonzept des Zimmers passt. Man sieht auf den Photos sehr schön, wie das Silber heraus sticht.

Mitgeliefert wird fast nichts. Eine Garantieerklärung, ein kleines Heftchen mit Tipps für die richtige Pflege und vier Gummiabstandshalter für empfindliche Böden. ​


----------



## Pokerclock (16. April 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test - Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

*Der Klang*


Wen interessieren da schon große Technik-Raffinessen. Hauptsache es hört sich gut an, was man für sein Geld gekauft hat. Testen werde ich neben den oben genannten Musikarten auch die unterschiedlichen Lautstärken, in den man hören kann. Dabei unterteile ich in drei Kategorien:


Zimmerlautstärke
gehobene Zimmerlautstärke
Partypegel
Um eine Ahnung zu bekommen, was ich mit den dreien Kategorien meine, erkläre ich mal meine Vorstellung davon. 

Zimmerlautstärke ergibt sich aus dem Wortlaut. Im Nachbarraum und außerhalb des Hauses ist nix zu hören, im Zimmer selbst ist eine angenehme Unterhaltung ohne Probleme zu führen. 

"gehobene" Zimmerlautstärke ist die typische "11 Uhr Stellung" des Verstärkers. Die Musik ist auch im Nebenraum hörbar, aber nicht störend. Im Hörzimmer selbst dominiert die Musik. 

"Partypegel" ist laut. Sehr laut. Eben das, was der Verstärker aus seinen Spulen herauspressen kann und die Boxen noch halbwegs sauber von sich geben können. Der Nachbar hört mit.

Um den Klang zumindest halbwegs in ein klares Muster ordnen zu können hatte ich mir folgendes Schema ausgedacht:

Es werden Klangpunkte von 1 bis 10 vergeben. 10 ist dabei das Beste und 1 das Schlechteste. Die 10 muss dabei nicht immer innerhalb der Vergleichsgruppe vergeben sein. Der Vergleich erfolgt nur unter den drei Testlautsprechern. Am Ende werden die jeweiligen Punktzahlen addiert und die Summe davon stellt das Endergebnis dar. Detailliertere Beschreibungen gibt es im Fließtext. Ich betone an dieser Stelle nochmal, dass der Fließtext Hauptaugenmerk sein sollte und die Zahlen nur für diejenigen sind, die damit mehr anfangen können.

*Das Schema als Beispiel*




*Musikgenre| Metal
Interpret| Metallica
Album| St. Anger
Titelname| Unnamed Fealing*
*XXX|*
*Canton|*

Zimmerlautstärke|6
 gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|7
 Partypegel|9
Gesamt|7,33
*Magnat*

Zimmerlautstärke|5
 gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|6
 Partypegel|6
Gesamt|5,66
*CAT*

Zimmerlautstärke|5
 gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|6
 Partypegel|4
Gesamt|5
*

Allgemeines

*Canton empfiehlt für die GLE 490 eine Einspielzeit von 10-20 Stunden. Meine Empfehlung lautet die LS mindestens 30 Stunden zu gönnen und lieber nicht zu genau hinzuhören, während des Einspielens, um nicht ein böses Erwachen zu erleben. Klangfarben wirken wie Einheitsbrei ohne jeden Aha-Effekt, der eigentlich bei einer solchen Investition herauskommen sollte. Details bleiben Außen vor, die - 30 Stunden später - wie von Geisterhand plötzlich da sind.

Auch hier gilt vorsichtig anzufangen und sich langsam im Pegel zu steigern. Es versteht sich mit Aufnahmen zu arbeiten, die auch ein Mindestmaß an Qualität aufweisen. Was nutzt einem der beste LS, wenn bereits die Quelle verunreinigt ist?


----------



## Pokerclock (16. April 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test] Canton GLE 490*

*Pop*

Zwei aktuelle und partytaugliche Spaßlieder von Interpreten, die unterschiedlicher nicht sein können. Auf der einen Seite Peter Fox mit seiner markanten männlich Sprechgesangstimme in "Stadtaffe" und auf der Anderen Lady Gaga aus dem Disko-Pop Genre mit Elektrosamples Stimme in "Just Dance".

Stadtaffe zeichnet sich durch einen dröhnenden Bass aus, der aber auf diese Weise die Melodie machen soll. Gleichzeitig wird durch den Einsatz von Instrumenten wie ein Xylophon (Holz) für Raum gesorgt. 

Just Dance ist vollkommen anders. Der typische Kickbass, soll für Druck und Volumen sorgen, während die diversen Spielereien mit der Elektronik den Gegenpart darstellen. Dabei ist der Bass noch nicht mal besonders tief, was mich bereits jetzt zu einem markanten Merkmal der GLE 490 kommen lässt. Was die Magnat noch ordentlich krachen ließ, stellt die Canton vergleichsweise ruhig, fast zurückhaltend dar. Wie kommts? Einen kurzen Skip zur dritten Minute des Liedes verrät warum. Es war so gewollt. Nicht von der Canton, sondern vom Produzenten. Plötzlich kommt da ein Markerschüttender Bass mit Feinzeichnung aber dennoch sauberer Darstellung der Stimme von Lady Gaga. Die Magnat geschweige denn die CAT (deren klirrendes Plastikgitter im Bass-Reflex-Loch sehr deutlich herauszuhören ist) kommen da ran. Je lauter gespielt wird, desto klarer war der Unterschied zu den Vergleichsboxen zu hören.  

Der dröhnende Bass in Stadtaffe kommt derweil der Magnat und der CAT entgegen. Überraschend die CAT, die besonders bei gehobener Lautstärke selbst mit der Magnat noch mithalten kann. Das Plastikgitter der CAT wurde mittlerweile herausgefräst. Die Canton brilliert insbesondere bei der Raumdarstellung der Instrumente, die trotz des Dröhnens nicht untergehen. Die Magnat und CAT steigen schlichtweg aus, während bei der GLE 490 noch etwas Luft im Pegel ist, bis dann auch sie im Bass anfängt zu übersteuern. 

Es fällt auf, besonders mit einem schnellen Quervergleich zu Madonnas "4 Minutes", dass die Canton, wenn es so vom Produzenten/Interpreten gewollt war, im Bass bei Zimmerlautstärken etwas zurückhaltend spielt. Ist man dies nicht gewohnt, ist man erstmal etwas verdutzt. Mit gefällt es aber, da ich weiß, dass die Canton nicht auf billige Effekthascherei aus ist, sondern möglichst Neutralität vermitteln will. Wem das aber nicht gefällt, sollte über eine Anschaffung eines Subs nachdenken und mit Trennfrequenzen um die 50hz arbeiten und den Pegel des Subs etwas erhöhen. Es versteht sich, dass der Sub dann auch etwas größer sein sollte. 



*Musikgenre| Pop
Interpret| Peter Fox
Album| Stadtaffe
Titelname| Stadtaffe
*
*XXX|*
*Canton|*

Zimmerlautstärke|8
 gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|8
 Partypegel|9
Gesamt|8,33
*Magnat*

Zimmerlautstärke|7
 gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|7
 Partypegel|6
Gesamt|6,66
*CAT*

Zimmerlautstärke|5
 gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|7
 Partypegel|5
Gesamt|5,66
---



*Musikgenre| Pop
Interpret| Lady Gaga
Album| The Fame
Titelname| Just Dance
*
*XXX|*
*Canton|*

 Zimmerlautstärke|8
  gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|9
  Partypegel|8
 Gesamt|8,33
*Magnat*

 Zimmerlautstärke|7
  gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|8
  Partypegel|6
 Gesamt|7,66
*CAT*

 Zimmerlautstärke|5
  gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|6
  Partypegel|4
 Gesamt|5,66*

RnB und Rap*

Zwei Genre, die gerne mal in professionellen Fachzeitschriften übergangen werden. Das eine wegen der (herrschenden Meinung) der Gewaltverherrlichung und das andere wegen des eher einseitigen audiophilen Charakters. Schade finde ich!

"Give it to me" von Timbaland, Nelly Furtado und Timberlake habe ich als Beispiel ausgewählt. Ein starker Beat gemixt mit einer teilweise "fräulichen" Stimme von Nelly und den beiden Herren, ergibt einen netten Ohrwurm der auch zurecht oben in den Charts war. Leider hat auch der Song, wie fast jedes kommerziell erfolgreiche Album/Song einen geringen Dynamikumfang. Alles hat irgendwie die gleiche Lautstärke ohne Unterschiede. Dass das oftmals zum Schutz von so manchen LS und Handys geschied ist bedauernswert. Insbesondere für die Interpreten, die eigentlich mehr können. Insbesondere Nelly schadet das in diesem Song. Bei steigender Lautstärke und Beat, geht ihre Stimme nach und nach unter. 

Auch die Canton kann das nicht verhindern. Ihre Stärken liegen sowieso ganz wo anders. Der Beat kommt knackig und tief. Die Magnat spielt zwar genauso knackig, kommt aber nicht so tief. Die eher warme Abstimmung der CAT und die Tendenz zum Dröhnen verhelfen ihr halbwegs in Nähe zu kommen, doch wenn es um Details geht, können die Magnat und die Canton sich durchsetzen. Beide sind im Grunde Gleichauf. Dass die Canton keine Effekte hinzudichtet oder überbetont - obwohl es hier mal notwendig gewesen wäre, weil offensichtlich der Produzent zu sehr an sein Handypublikum gedacht hat - verhindert eine bessere Bewertung. 

Nun komme ich zur großen Stärke der Magnat, der Rap und der Kickbass. American Psycho II von D12 und einem kleinen Gastbesuch von Cypress Hill ist ein Song mit knackigen Beat, vielen sehr unterschiedlichen Stimmen und so manchem Effekt, der neutral dargestellt werden will. 

Markant: Die einsame Elektro-Gitarre gepaart mit einem fetten Beat. Dass bei der CAT der Beat zu unsauber ist und verzerrt, kümmert die Magnat nicht, sie hat mehr mit der Kombi E-Gitarre und Beat Probleme. Der Beat kommt durch, die E-Gitarre leider nicht mehr ganz bei Partypegel. 

Dass der Song so schwer darzustellen ist, macht die Canton deutlich. Bis hin zum Partypegel ist alles so wie es soll. Man geht förmlich auf Entdeckungssuche, um auch wirklich jeden kleinen Effekt zu finden. Ein Anschein von Chaos kommt erst bei Pegeln, die jenseits von Gut und Böse liegen. Da kriegt man schon Angst vor dem Schutzschalter. Auch hier steigen die Basstreiber zuerst aus. Wer aus der Canton nochmal das letzte bisschen hrauskitzeln will, sollte auch hier zu einem leistungsstarken Sub greifen. Sowohl Hoch- als auch Mitteltöner waren noch nicht am Ende. 





*Musikgenre| RnB
Interpret| Timbaland feat. Nelly Furtado
Album| Shock Value
Titelname| Give it to me
*
*XXX|*
*Canton|*

Zimmerlautstärke|7
 gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|7
 Partypegel|7
Gesamt|7
*Magnat*

Zimmerlautstärke|7
 gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|7
 Partypegel|6
Gesamt|6,66
*CAT*

Zimmerlautstärke|6
 gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|6
 Partypegel|6
Gesamt|6
---



*Musikgenre| RAP
Interpret| D12 feat. 8-Real
Album| D12 World
Titelname| American Psycho II
*
*XXX|*
*Canton|*

 Zimmerlautstärke|8
  gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|9
  Partypegel|8
 Gesamt|8,33
*Magnat*

 Zimmerlautstärke|8
  gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|8
  Partypegel|7
 Gesamt|7,66
*CAT*

 Zimmerlautstärke|6
  gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|7
  Partypegel|6
 Gesamt|6,66*

Dance & Techno*

Ein Genre dem ich im Moment sehr angetan bin. Fetzige Elektronik gepaart mit fetten Bässen. Leider auch gerne mal übergangen in den Tests von Fachzeitschriften. 

Als Beispiel nehme ich ein Album "Confessions on a Dance Floor" von Madonna, dass scheinbar nicht so recht in dieses Genre passen will (wo hat Madonna jemals reingepasst?) und einen Remix des Ohrwurms "In my Arms" von Kylie Minogue.

Eins vorweg. Die Aufstellung der Canton habe ich u.a. anhand von "How High" vorgenommen. Wer den Test selbst machen will mit den eigenen LS, sollte sich mal die Sequenz zwischen 0,50m bis 1,20m anhören und dabei mal vor seinen LS stehen, sitzen oder auf Höhe der Basstreiber knien. Die Unterschiede sind deutlich.

Einen Song der bereits in der Anfangssequenz mit einer verzerrten Schleife von Madonnas Stimme Raum vermitteln will. Die erste Hürde für die Canton und ihre Herausforderer. Der trockene Raum erschwert dies zusätzlich. Ein markanter Punkt. Das Echo innerhalb der Schleife. Kaum zu hören aber da. Allerdings nur bei der Canton. Nicht bei der Magnat und CAT. Beeindruckend!

Die elektronisch etwas aufgepeppte Stimme von Madonna wird von der Magnat etwas grell dargestellt, während die CAT etwas dunkel reproduziert und so die Stimme wieder leicht natürlich klingen lässt. Die Canton findet den Mittelweg und spielt unbekümmert auf, was auch hohe Pegel nicht ändern. 

Nochmal eine Nummer härter ist der Remix von Kylie Minogue's "In my Arms". Generell höre ich solche Musik eher in oberen Lautstärkeebenen. Kann man zwar auch leise hören, sollte man aber nicht. Leise Töne geben die Magnat und die Canton erwartet Präzise, wenn auch Verhalten von sich ohne zu sehr zu begeistern. Das ändert sich erst bei den Partypegeln. Während die CAT leider früh aussteigt, liefern sich die Magnat und die Canton ein echtes Duell. Die Magnat kann tendenziell lauter, aber nicht so tief spielen wie die Canton, weswegen die Canton bei gehobener Lautstärke das Duell für sich gewinnt. Bei Partypegel muss man abwägen, ob man es gerne lauter hätte, oder aber tiefer. Beides geht leider nicht.




*Musikgenre| Dance
Interpret| Madonna
Album| Confessions on a Dance Floor
Titelname| How High
*
*XXX|*
*Canton|*

Zimmerlautstärke|8
 gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|9
 Partypegel|9
Gesamt|8,66
*Magnat*

Zimmerlautstärke|7
 gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|7
 Partypegel|8
Gesamt|7,66
*CAT*

Zimmerlautstärke|6
 gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|6
 Partypegel|7
Gesamt|6,66
---



*Musikgenre| Dance/Techno
Interpret| Kylie Minogue/Sebastian Leger
Album| Clubland 2 CD1
Titelname| In My Arms - Sebastian Leger Remix
*
*XXX|*
*Canton|*

 Zimmerlautstärke|8
  gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|8
  Partypegel|8
 Gesamt|8
*Magnat*

 Zimmerlautstärke|8
  gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|7
  Partypegel|8
 Gesamt|7,66
*CAT*

 Zimmerlautstärke|7
  gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|7
  Partypegel|5
 Gesamt|6,33


----------



## Pokerclock (16. April 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test] Canton GLE 490*

*HardRock und Symphonic **Metal*

Zwei Genre in denen gerne mal E-Gitarren und Schlagzeug vorherrschen, allerdings entweder durch markante Stimmen oder den Einsatz von ganzen Orchestern auch mal für das ruhige, leise Hören geeignet sind. Dabei kommt die Hardrocklegende schlechthin "AC/DC" und wohl eine der besten Melodic Metal Bands "Nightwish" zum Einsatz, die dieses Genre bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich Salonfähig gemacht haben in den letzten Jahren, was ihre Chartplatzierungen eindrucksvoll beweisen. 

Eines der meistverkauften Alben aller Zeiten "Back in Black" und gleich das erste Lied "Hells Bells" werden Teil meines Tests. Kult - Die Stimme von Brain Johnson. Darauf richte ich mein Hauptohrenwerk, denn hier scheinen alle Probanden im Test einen Stolperstein gefunden zu haben. Ein Vergleich mit anderen Songs auf dem Album zeigt das gleiche Bild. Während Gitarren und Schlagzeug im Vordergrund gehalten sind, fällt Johnsons Stimme in den Hintergrund zurück. Bei steigendem Pegel wird das immer deutlicher. Besser macht es die Canton auch nicht.

Eines der ersten Alben, das ich aus dem Genre "Symphonic-Metal" und Ähnliche hatte war Nightswish's "Century Child". Krass: der Gegensatz von Tarjas Opernstimme und knackigen E-Gittarenschlägen. Wer wissen will, was die Boxen tatsächlich alles parallel darstellen müssen, bekommt hier mal eine kleine Auflistung:


Leadsängerin Tarja
Empuu (glaube zumindest, dass er es ist) als männlicher Gegenpart zur Stimme von Tarja
Gitarren
Schlagzeug
Frauenchor im Hintergrund
Orchester im Hintergrund
Teilweise elektronische Effekte
Nebengeräusche wie Kinderlachen, Echo u.A.)
 Echte Schwerstarbeit, aber auch zugleich ein guter Test. Die Magnat hat ihre Stärken ganz klar im Gitarrenbereich. Da ist Druck dahinter. Die CAT verzerrt mir zu stark und es klingt zeimlich breiig. Ganz anders die Canton. Sie schafft es tatsächlich Tarjas Stimme soweit in den Vordergrund zu spielen, dass eine Einheit entsteht. Trotz des sehr tief gesungenen Mainparts von Tarja (als Vergleich mal ältere Alben anhören). Details sind dort vorhanden, wo man sie bei der Magnat nur ansatzweise und bei der CAT gar nicht mehr hörte. Dass es von Canton ein Geniestreich war, den Mitteltöner der teureren Serien einzubauen wird bei steigenden Pegel deutlich. Keine Verzerrungen, absolut sauber spielt sie auf, dass man sich einfach nur zurücklehnen und genießen möchte. Die Canton schaffte es sogar mich an ein Probehören mit Accuphase Kette + B&W der 800er Serie zu erinnern. Dafür gibt es zehn Punkte bei der gehobenen Lautstärke und einen dicken Kauftipp für Leute, die dieses Genre so gerne hören.

Bei steigenden Pegel nehmen zwar die E-Gitarren etwas überhand, was aber eher ein Tribut des Genre ist. Mein Tipp auch hier, weiter weg setzen bringt nochmal etwas mehr Raum bei lauten Pegeln. 




*Musikgenre| Hard Rock
Interpret| AC/DC
Album| Back in Black
Titelname| Hells Bells
*
*XXX|*
*Canton|*

Zimmerlautstärke|8
 gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|8
 Partypegel|7
Gesamt|7,66
*Magnat*

Zimmerlautstärke|7
 gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|7
 Partypegel|7
Gesamt|7
*CAT*

Zimmerlautstärke|7
 gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|7
 Partypegel|6
Gesamt|6,66---



*Musikgenre| Melodic Metal
Interpret| Nightwish
Album| Century Child
Titelname| Bless the Child
*
*XXX|*
*Canton|*

 Zimmerlautstärke|9
  gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|10
  Partypegel|9
 Gesamt|9,33
*Magnat*

 Zimmerlautstärke|8
  gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|8
  Partypegel|8
 Gesamt|8
*CAT*

 Zimmerlautstärke|6
  gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|8
  Partypegel|7
 Gesamt|7*

Industrial Rock und Metal (Hard)*

Musikgewordener Horror pur. Marilyn Manson und sein Album "The Golden Age of Grotesque". Wer ihn schon mal Live miterlebt hat, bekommt eine Show, die einem eine erstklassige Gänsehaut beschert. Als ich den Song "Pik" das erste Mal mit der Canton hörte (gehobene Lautstärke) machte sich eben diese Gänsehaut wieder bemerkbar. Diese Stimme, der unglaublich tiefe Drum. Da bekommt man Schiss und die Canton ihre 10 Punkte. Der Rest kann da nicht mithalten. Wer mehr wissen sollte es sich selbst anhören. Es lohnt sich.

Alleine der Bass macht den Unterschied. Die CAT verzerrt dermaßen, dass ich sowas nie wieder hören will. Da weiß man, warum die Canton 800 € kostet und die CAT 55 €. 

Metallicas "St.Anger" ist eine insgesamt sehr hell abgestimmte Platte und lebt von Druck, der sich bei höheren Lautstärken erst einstellt. Natürlich helfen diverse Equalizer weiter, aber ich verzichte mal darauf. Bis jetzt hatten bei der Canton meistens die Tieftöner limitiert bei (zugegeben sehr hohen) Lautstärken. Jetzt will ich mal sehen, wie laut das wirklich geht. 

Der Verstärker war dabei nicht der limitierende Faktor. Tatsächlich hat diesmal der Hochtöner angefangen zu klirren, weswegen es doch nicht so laut ging, wie ich es gerne wollte. Hätte ich natürlich ignorieren können, aber da war mir das Babe dann doch zu schade für. 

An dieser Stelle sei gesagt, dass die Canton bei Pegeln spielt, die sich wohl niemand in einem Mietshaus leisten kann, wenn er nicht Bekanntschaft mit der Bullerei machen will. Ein Test bei geschlossenen Türen und Fenstern auf der Straße hat ergeben, dass noch im Bereich von 50m jeder (störend) mithören kann (Haushälfte an der mein Zimmer ist). Man stelle sich jetzt fünf davon vor...




*Musikgenre| Industrial Rock u.a
Interpret| Marilyn Manson
Album| The Golden Age of Grotesque
Titelname| Pik
*
*XXX|*
*Canton|*

Zimmerlautstärke|8
 gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|10
 Partypegel|9
Gesamt|9
*Magnat*

Zimmerlautstärke|8
 gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|8
 Partypegel|8
Gesamt|8
*CAT*

Zimmerlautstärke|7
 gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|7
 Partypegel|7
Gesamt|7---



*Musikgenre| Metal
Interpret| Metallica
Album| St. Anger
Titelname| The Unnamed Fealing
*
*XXX|*
*Canton|*

 Zimmerlautstärke|7
  gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|9
  Partypegel|8
 Gesamt|8
*Magnat*

 Zimmerlautstärke|7
  gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|8
  Partypegel|8
 Gesamt|7,66
*CAT*

 Zimmerlautstärke|7
  gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|6
  Partypegel|6
 Gesamt|6,77

*Klassik und Opern*

Zwei Vertreter, die auch unser einer noch kennen sollte. Paul Potts aus der Telekomwerbung und Andrea Bocelli, der italienische Tenor.

Ohne zu weit in die Songs selbst einzusteigen, trennt sich spätestens bei der Stimme von Andrea Bocelli die Spreu vom Weizen. Und auch hier muss einfach gesagt werden, dass die Canton außer Konkurrenz spielt. Sie stellt die Stimmen so dermaßen in den Vordergrund, dass man meinen könnte in der ersten Reihe zu sitzen. Allenfalls die Magnat kann ansatzweise da noch was entgegensetzen. Mit ihr sitzt man eher sehr weit hinten im Konzertsaal. Mit der CAT sitzt man noch mal mehr drinnen. 

Hier ist wohl eindeutig der Mitteltöner, das Zünglein an der Waage. Es hat sich hier gelohnt, mal Technik aus den teureren Serien zu verwenden. Hut ab, was Canton da gezaubert hat. 

Bei Paul Potts' "Nessum Dorma" das gleiche Bild, wenngleich die Stimme einem nicht gar so entgegenschallt. Das Orchester ist teilweise zu dezent im Hintergrund. Ich muss aber sagen, dass der Dynamikumfang bei dem Album vergleichsweise hoch ist. Mir gefällt es. Zum gemächlichen Nebenbeihören ist es aber nix. 

Diese Genre, in den Stimmen im Vordergund stehen sind die Domäne der Canton. Hier schneidet die Canton am Besten ab und zeigt, wieviel HiFi für 800 € zu haben ist. Von allen Musik-Genre ist dieses die Paradedisziplin der Canton.




*Musikgenre| Tenor, Klassik
Interpret| Paul Potts
Album| One Chance
Titelname| Nessum Dorma
*
*XXX|*
*Canton|*

Zimmerlautstärke|9
 gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|10
 Partypegel|9
Gesamt|9,33
*Magnat*

Zimmerlautstärke|7
 gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|7
 Partypegel|7
Gesamt|7
*CAT*

Zimmerlautstärke|6
 gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|5
 Partypegel|5
Gesamt|5,66---



*Musikgenre| Tenor
Interpret| Andrea Bocelli
Album| Sogno
Titelname| 'O More E tu/Canto Della Terra
*
*XXX|*
*Canton|*

 Zimmerlautstärke|9
  gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|10
  Partypegel|9
 Gesamt|9,33
*Magnat*

 Zimmerlautstärke|7
  gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|8
  Partypegel|7
 Gesamt|7,66
*CAT*

 Zimmerlautstärke|5
  gehobene Zimmerlautstärke|5
  Partypegel|4
 Gesamt|4,66


*Film und Fernsehen*

Schon seit vielen Jahren habe ich beim Fernsehen immer die Standlautsprecher am laufen, anstatt diesen grotesken Technikdünnschiss von Lautsprechern der Fernsehgeräte. Natürlich werde ich das bei den Canton nicht anders machen.

Es sei im Voraus gesagt, dass mein Fernsehempfang nicht der beste ist. Analoger Satellitenempfang durchgeschleift von vier Receivern und ich bin der letzte in der Kette. Die Magnat haben mich das nicht allzu sehr spüren gelassen. Die Canton sind leider nicht so nett. 

Sender wie Kabel 1 und RTL 2 kommen teils mit schlimmen Störgeräuschen an (stört im Grunde nicht, wenn man nicht wüsste, dass es auch anders sein kann). Die Canton gibt das wieder ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. Im Übrigen gilt das auch für Alben und MP3, die nicht wirklich sauber produziert wurden bzw. eine niedrige Datenrate haben. In dieser Hinsicht ist mir die Canton zu ehrlich. Dann lieber den Wischi-Waschi Kram der Magnat oder CAT. 

Zu gut für das deutsche Fernsehen. Das nenne ich mal ein Merkmal.

Bei Filmen entsprechender Qualität ist das natürlich wieder ganz anders. Bereits im Stereopaar weis die Canton zu begeistern. Hier kann sie dank den zwei Basstreibern und dem höheren Volumen voll Punkten. Dennoch ist es teilweise von nöten einen Sub mit einzusetzen, da manche Filme nur auf eine 5.1 Spur setzen und die beiden Frontkanäle eher lahm klingen. Das ist aber kein Problem der Canton sondern jedes Lautsprechers. 

Was ich noch zu bemängeln hätte, sind bei Geprächen die S-Laute die mir doch einen Tick zu spitz kommen und etwas herausstechen.


----------



## Pokerclock (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test] Canton GLE 490*

*Fazit*

*Vorteile*


Neutral bis hoch in die höchsten Lautstärken
5 Jahre Garantie
präziser und differenzierender Bass
extrem guter Mitteltöner
sehr hohe Lautstärken möglich
Klassik und Tenöre
Dance und Symphonic Metal

*Nachteile*


offenbart schlechte Quellen gnadenlos
silberne Membrane durch Gitter sichtbar
Bass steigt zuerst aus bei extremen Pegeln
bei manchen Musikarten fehlt der letzte Pepp (RnB)
nicht unter 2m Hörabstand
nicht unbedingt für harten Metal geeignet



Die Canton hat meine Erwartungen voll und ganz erfüllt. Für einen Paarpreis (Straßenpreis) von 560 € bekommt man einen optimalen Einsteiger Hifi Monitor aus deutscher Produktion. Wohlgemerkt das ist der zweitgünstigste Standlautsprecher im Sortiment von Canton. 

Sie ist auf Grund auf ehrlich und voll auf Neutralität abgestimmt, was einerseits ungetrübten Musikspaß garantiert, andererseits aus schlechten Quellen keine Überflieger macht und gnadenlos offen gezeigt wird. Da "schönen" manche LS mehr.

Wer sich diesen Monitor kaufen möchte, sollte außerdem bedenken, dass er nicht gerade klein ist und unbedingt auch Platz und Sorgfalt bei der Aufstellung benötigt. Unter 2m sollte das Stereodreieck nicht sein. Bei hohen Lautstärken eher noch mehr.

Im Grunde kann sie mit allen Musikrichtungen umgehen. Tenöre und Klassik. Da fühlt sie sich am wohlsten. Nicht ganz unschuldig ist dabei der fabelhafte Mitteltöner aus den teureren Serien. Aber auch mit fetziger Diskomusik und Gitarren wird sie fertig. Hohe Lautstärken sind kein Problem, wenngleich der Bass zu erst aussteigen muss. Das geschieht aber ohnehin erst bei Lautstärken jenseits der Verträglichkeit für die Nachbarschaft. 

Zum Schluss eine kleine Analogie.

Wenn die Klangwelten der CAT ein Ameisenhaufen sind, die der Magnat der Baum darüber, sind die Welten der Canton der Wald drum herum.

In diesem Sinne...

EDIT

*Link zum Test des AS 125*


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test] Canton GLE 490*

Guter Test !
Ich würde echt zu gern deine Canton im Vergleich mit meinen Klipsch hören.


----------



## nfsgame (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test] Canton GLE 490*

Nen Hammer Testbericht den du da geschrieben hast!
echt super geschrieben, schön übersichtlich und ne super Idee mit dem Punktesystem. Auch super finde ich das du verschiedene Musikrichtungen berücksichtigt hast .


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test] Canton GLE 490*

ein sehr schöner Test, schön übersichtlich, und das Punktesystem ist klasse!


----------



## el barto (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test] Canton GLE 490*

Ein ganz hervoragende Test! Riesiges Lob von mir!

Habe selber auch zwei GLE490 als Stereoverbund an einem Denon 1908 und kann alle deine Bewertungen sehr gut nachvollziehen. Insbesondere das große Detailreichtum bei etwas lautere Spielart ist hervorzuheben.

Interessant sind damit auch Live-CDs zu hören, da dort noch mal das gewisse etwas vermittelt wird und man hat wirklich das Gefühl in der ersten Reihe dabei zu sein. 

Toller Test und sehr schöne LS!

mfg el barto


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test] Canton GLE 490*

Erstmal, Danke für Blumen!

Heute habe ich im örtlichen Baumarkt ein paar Granitplatten gekauft, um meine Großeltern unter uns etwas zu schonen, wenn ich mal wieder etwas lauter höre. Müssen aber noch trocknen. Nässe ist nicht gut für den Teppichboden.

Ich bin mir noch unsicher, ob ich wieder einen reinen Stereoverstärker kaufen soll oder gleich einen ganzen AV-Receiver und später zu einem 5.1 System aufrüste. Egal wie, kosten wird es mich eine Menge.


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test] Canton GLE 490*

Ich hab mir für meine Klipsch ja den Denon 1909 bestellt, Email ist rein, ich hoffe das ding is morgen da  Du kannst natürlich zweigleisig fahren und einen Receiver und nen Stereo-Amplifier benutzen, aber der Aufwand ist es meines Erachtens nicht wert


----------



## Dustin91 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test] Canton GLE 490*

Schöner Test
Nur eine Frage:
Ich finde nirgends den Song Pik.
Ist der auf "Golden Age Of Grotesque" oder wo?
Ich will mir den auch mal anhören
lg Dustin


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test] Canton GLE 490*



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich finde nirgends den Song Pik.
> Ist der auf "Golden Age Of Grotesque" oder wo?
> Ich will mir den auch mal anhören
> lg Dustin



Sorry, ich habe es eingedeutscht. Auf dem Album ist statt dem Songnamen nur ein "Pik"-Zeichen angegeben. Das englische "Spade". Lied 10.


----------



## Pokerclock (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test] Canton GLE 490*

Mal ein paar Fotos mit den neuen Steinplatten.


----------



## leorphee (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test] Canton GLE 490*

schöner Test, Hut ab. Ich (als Musiker) finde gut das hier auch mal so etwas getestet wird.
Ich selber habe noch die schon älteren LE 107 / LE 102 / AS 25 mit einem Denon 1804.


----------



## el barto (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test] Canton GLE 490*

Welchen mindest Abstand würdest du für Boxen dieser größe empfehlen? bzw wie spitz darf das Dreieck sein?

mfg el barto


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test] Canton GLE 490*



el barto schrieb:


> Welchen mindest Abstand würdest du für Boxen dieser größe empfehlen? bzw wie spitz darf das Dreieck sein?
> 
> mfg el barto



Es kommt auf die LS drauf an. Bei der Canton würde ich keinesfalls unter zwei Meter Hörabstand gehen. Klingt dann alles irgendwie breiig und das Raumgefühl geht auch flöten. Ab zwei Meter mindestens. Wer mehr kann eher mehr, vor allem wenn laut gehört wird.

Auch die Winkel auf den Hörplatz sind von LS zu LS verschieden. Bei der Magnat und CAT hat es geholfen direkt auf den Hörplatz einzuwinkeln. Alles über 3000hz war deutlicher zu hören. Bei der Canton allerdings war es zu direkt und schien vor allem bei Stimmen so, als würde man angeschrien werden und die S-Laute kamen mir viel zu deutlich rüber.

Durch einen Winkel knapp vorbei am Hörplatz hat sich das merklich verringert ohne jetzt Klangeinbußen zu haben.

Das kann sich natürlich ändern, wenn der Raum ein ganz anderer ist.


----------



## Overlocked (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

Nice Das wird hier immer umfangreicher.


----------



## Pokerclock (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

Der Test ist in das richtige Unterforum für Heimkino und Hifi umgezogen.


----------



## Gast12348 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

Is ja ganz interesant, allerdings frag ich mich ernsthaft ob man mit so einem ich sag jetz mal grottigen Verstärker nen Testbericht machen kann. Wenn ich mir mal die Technischen daten anseh von der Verstärker einheit ( einer kompaktanlagen ..... ) 75Watt RMS an 6 ohm und 0.9% Klirrfaktor bei 1khz, ich find das schon sehr hoch. 
Und das bei ner wahnsinnigen Leistungsaufnahme von der komplettanlage bei 90Watt. 
Du hast dir zwar wahnsinnig mühe gegeben, aber ich finde den test leider unsinnig wenn man so etwas als klangquelle nuzt. 
Sollte man noch dazu sagen, wenn möglich sollte ein Verstärker immer mehr leistung liefern als die Boxen vertragen. Denn die goldene Hifi regel besagt, man zerstört sich eher die Boxen mit einem Verstärker der weniger leistung hat, als mit einem der mehr leistung bietet. Hat auch einen grund, das Transitor typische clipping im grenzbereich. Wenn man zuviel leistung in ne Box pumpt dann hört man das sehr schnell und dreht leiser bevor man sich was zerstört.

Ps: die speaker gibts bereits ab 299€


----------



## Pokerclock (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

Geplant ist ein Onkyo TX-SR607EB.

Bis dahin muss ich mit dem arbeiten, was ich hab.


----------



## Gast12348 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

War ja nicht bös gemeint, du hast dir ja wie gesagt mühe gegeben. Konnts mir nur nicht verkneifen als Hifi verrückter meiner meinung dazu zu schreiben. 

Der Onkyo wär schon nen tick besser für nen testbericht  Dann drück ich dir mal die daumen das der bald vor der tür steht, mit dem jetzigen is ja mehr schlecht als recht bei solchen boxen


----------



## svencableguy (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

Netter Test, würde Dir aber auch zum reinem Testen einen etwas größeren Raum ( vor allem Rechteckig!!) empfehlen, so etwas 5m*7m. Das gibt deinen Boxen die Möglichkeit, ihr wahres Klangvermögen entfalten zu können. Nichts ist schlimmer als irgendwelche Ecken und Schrägen, so sind meine persönliche Erfahrungen.
Ansonsten weiter so

PS:Schneller Nachtest mit neuem Verstärker.Vergleiche mit Äpfel und Birnen sind unsinnig.......


----------



## Pokerclock (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

Einen Test zu machen, in einem Raum, den ich erstens gar nicht habe und zweitens nicht verwende zum Hören ist nicht wirklich sinnvoll. 

Wenn, dann einen Test in dem Raum, in dem ich höre. Ansonsten kann ich mir das auch gleich sparen.

Wer den perfekten Raum haben will, soll sich professionelle Fachzeitschriften kaufen, die den auch haben. Es repräsentiert jedoch nicht den Alltag von Jedermann.


----------



## TheK (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

Ich würde ja fast vermuten, dass die Unterschiede mit einem besseren Verstärker noch deutlicher werden


----------



## > Devil-X < (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*



TheK schrieb:


> Ich würde ja fast vermuten, dass die Unterschiede mit einem besseren Verstärker noch deutlicher werden



Relativ. Ich mit meinen Klipsch habe keinen Unterschied zw. billigem Radio und dem Denon feststellen können.


----------



## HomeboyST (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

THX netter Test. Vielleicht könntest du ja nächstes mal etwas näher auf die Heimkino Qualitäten ( wenn 5.1 System mal vorhanden ) eingehen. 

Bin zur Zeit auch am Überlegen mir die Cantons zu holen aber noch unschlüssig ob diese bei mir einen wirklichen Mehrwert bringen. ( hauptsächlich 5.1 ) 

Aktuell habe ich die CD 100 II von Canton als front mit dem passenden Center. Als Sub "noch" der kleine AS 10 der jetzt ausgetauscht wird  durch den AS 125 

Dazu gesellt sich dann auch noch der neue Pioneer VSX 919   7.1 Verstärker..
Dann wollen wir doch mal sehen was das so bringt. 

Wenn es gewünscht wird, schreibe ich dann auch mal einen kleinen Test..


----------



## Carbon386 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*



dfence schrieb:


> Is ja ganz interesant, allerdings frag ich mich ernsthaft ob man mit so einem ich sag jetz mal grottigen Verstärker nen Testbericht machen kann. Wenn ich mir mal die Technischen daten anseh von der Verstärker einheit ( einer kompaktanlagen ..... ) 75Watt RMS an 6 ohm und 0.9% Klirrfaktor bei 1khz, ich find das schon sehr hoch.
> Und das bei ner wahnsinnigen Leistungsaufnahme von der komplettanlage bei 90Watt.
> Du hast dir zwar wahnsinnig mühe gegeben, aber ich finde den test leider unsinnig wenn man so etwas als klangquelle nuzt.
> Sollte man noch dazu sagen, wenn möglich sollte ein Verstärker immer mehr leistung liefern als die Boxen vertragen. Denn die goldene Hifi regel besagt, man zerstört sich eher die Boxen mit einem Verstärker der weniger leistung hat, als mit einem der mehr leistung bietet. Hat auch einen grund, das Transitor typische clipping im grenzbereich. Wenn man zuviel leistung in ne Box pumpt dann hört man das sehr schnell und dreht leiser bevor man sich was zerstört.
> ...




Genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht, ohne dass ichs meine...
Ich hab noch nie was von den Anlagen da gehalten, is ja ganz andre Klasse, ich denke mal selbst ein kleiner Stereoamplifier würd sich besser eignen
Hab 2 Magnat Monitor 200 an nem Sony TA-?? gehabt (steht iwo rum, weiß Modell nimmer), der war relativ bassstark, aber ging dann doch an seine Grenzen....
Hab jetz nen Fisher Studio CA-2030, man merkt der ton is viel detailierter, wärmer, außerdem dynamischer bei Spielen & Filmen; nur er will nen höheren Pegel um im Bass genauso druckvoll sein zukönnen
---> Insgesamt hat man das Gefühl der Bass wär einfach schwächer, aber man kann beobachten, dass bei hohen Lautstärken die Membranen fast auseinander fliegen, weil doch genug Power dahintersteckt, jedenfalls bekomm ich den Fisher im Gegensatz zum Sony mit den Magnats nicht an seine Grezen


----------



## nfsgame (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

Glückwunsch zur Erwähnung in der Print .


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur Erwähnung in der Print .



Wann wurde denn das erwähnt? In welcher Ausgabe denn?


----------



## nfsgame (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

In der aktuellen 08/2009. War eben im Briefkasten .


----------



## Pokerclock (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

Danke, Danke! Freut mich natürlich immer, wenn ich hochoffiziell erwähnt werde.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

Kaufe dir einen Av Receiver ich nutze meine GLE 409er + 403er + 455er mit einem nagelneuen Denon AVR 2809, und bin vollends begeistert...
Ich brauche in meinem Wohnzimmer (24 Quadratmeter) keinen Subwoofer mehr!
Was ich dir jedoch ans Hez legen würde, du schreibst in deinem Test das die Füße Klanglich ganz gut sind?!?
Das finde ich allerdings nicht, ich finde sogar das sie absoluter Rotz sind und wenn du dir ein paar schöne Spikes kaufst
(so wie ich), wirst du mit viel mehr Qualität belohnt......
Ansonsten schöner ausführlicher Test!!


----------



## Pokerclock (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

Füße? Klanglich?

Die Füße sehen ganz nett aus, aber mit dem Klang haben sie wenig zu tun.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Füße? Klanglich?
> 
> Die Füße sehen ganz nett aus, aber mit dem Klang haben sie wenig zu tun.



Hab mich falsch ausgedrückt, oder zu wenig wie auch immer.
Die Vormontierten Füße der Cantons übertragen wie du ja weist Schwingungen den man auf jeden Fall mit Spikes entgegenwirken sollte um eine Sauberere Basswiedergabe zu ermöglichen und sogenanntes Dröhnen zu verhindern.Was bei dem Modell meiner Meinung nach deutlich hörbar ist.(Man beachte ich hab auch Laminat).
Daher hat das sogar sehr viel mit Klang zu tun, und die Füße der LS übertragen ja mal alles was es an Schwingung nur gibt.Halt meine Meinung, was ja nicht heißt das du das so findest.
In meinem Fall konnte sogar meine Frau einen Klanglicheren Unterschied zu vorher vernehmen, Und kosten tun sie ja auch nicht viel....4 Stück circa 40€ oder so......


----------



## snapstar123 (8. August 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

@Pokerclock habe mal eine Frage habe zwei Stereo Lausprecher leider weis ich die Marke jetzt nicht mehr und habe auch keine Bilder mehr da, da sie gerade bei meinem Bruder sind.
Jetzt hab ich mal eine Frage habe denn Denon 1709, das Problem ist halt das die zwei Stereolautsprecher mit 4Ohm betrieben werden und der AV-Receiver auf 6-8Ohm ausgelegt ist, was könnte also schlimmsten fall passieren weil 4Ohm an einem AV-Receiver der für 6-8Ohm ausgelastet ist.
Könnte es den AV-Receiver zerschiesen, sind auf jedenfall sehr gute Boxen haben hinten zwei Anschlüsse wo mit einer Brücke überbrückt werden.
Wenn ich mich nicht irre sind sie von BFG binn mir aber nicht sicher, leider habe ich keinerlei Daten die dir weiter Helfen können aber das mit der Ohm zahl beschäftigt mich halt, währe froh wenn du mir ein bisschen Helfen könntest bzw. wie es mit den Ohm zahlen aussieht denn weniger ist ja besser aber wenn der Verstärker es nicht mitmacht habe ich gehört das es dem Verstärker in leidenschaft zieht, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## nfsgame (8. August 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

4 Ohm sollte funktionieren. Solange es nicht unter 2 Ohm geht zerschießts dir nix.


----------



## Pokerclock (8. August 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

Da habe ich was für dich. Sehr ausführlich erklärt und sollte deine Fragen beantworten.

http://nubert.de/downloads/ts_42-43_impedanz.pdf


----------



## snapstar123 (8. August 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*



nfsgame schrieb:


> 4 Ohm sollte funktionieren. Solange es nicht unter 2 Ohm geht zerschießts dir nix.



O.K. das hört sich schon mal gut an Danke für die Infos.
Wie sieht es aus wenn ich sie in mein 7.1 Sarroundsystem verbinde denn ich kann ja beide front Boxen auf Large umstellen würde das funktionieren oder eher nicht.
Habe auch Überlegt sie über meinen Subwofer laufen zu lassen ist von Elac der SUB 111,2 ESP denn der zieht ja seinen eigenen Saft aus der Steckdose und bringt ja seine eigene Leistung mit oder ist das nicht so gut für den Subwoofer, Mfg Snapstar
ELAC ELECTROACUSTIC GmbH


----------



## snapstar123 (8. August 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Da habe ich was für dich. Sehr ausführlich erklärt und sollte deine Fragen beantworten.
> 
> http://nubert.de/downloads/ts_42-43_impedanz.pdf



O.K. das werde ich mir genauer anschauen Danke auch für die Info und denn Link dazu.
Wenn ich die Boxen geholt habe werde ich mal die Daten der Boxen durchgeben um sicher zu sein denn ich habe keine Lust das sich mein Verstärker verabschiedet, Mfg Snapstar
Noch was vergessen, ist ein sehr schöner Bericht vorallem die Boxen von Canton das sind so wie so erstklassige Boxen und auch ein erstklassiger Hersteller von Boxen sehen echt abgefahren aus


----------



## Pokerclock (8. August 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

Danke für das Lob!

Du kannst ja mal auch auf den Wirkungsgrad deiner LS schauen. Wenn dieser über 90db/m/W liegt, heißt das schon mal Gutes, denn die LS können dann auch mit schwächeren Amps spielen.

Wenn du aber ohnehin nicht am Limit hörst, werden deine LS auch heil bleiben.


----------



## snapstar123 (8. August 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Danke für das Lob!
> 
> Du kannst ja mal auch auf den Wirkungsgrad deiner LS schauen. Wenn dieser über 90db/m/W liegt, heißt das schon mal Gutes, denn die LS können dann auch mit schwächeren Amps spielen.
> 
> Wenn du aber ohnehin nicht am Limit hörst, werden deine LS auch heil bleiben.



Ja das hört sich schon mal gut an aber wie gesagt muss die Boxen erst holen damit ich weis was sie für Werte haben und auch Screens reinstellen.
Bis dahin Danke ich euch erst mal für die zahlreichen Infos und Antworten, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Pokerclock (14. September 2009)

*[User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

Kenwood KRF-V5090D-S




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​ *Einleitung*

Da mein Onkel sein System (jetzt > 52" Samsung LED Fernseher + Teufel-Anlage und Yamaha AVR) weiter Aufrüsten musste (angefangen hatte alles mit einer Wii zu Weihnachten), suchte er natürlich dankbare Abnehmer für sein altes Satelliten System + Kenwood AVR. Dabei fand er mich.

Mein Hauptaugenmerk war auf den AV-Receiver gerichtet.

Kenwood KRF-V5090D-S

Kenwood Electronics Deutschland | AV-Receiver > KRF-V5090D-S

Ein günstiger Einsteiger Receiver für ehemals ca. 250 € aus dem Jahr 2005. Normalerweise gedacht für kleine Satelliten Systeme für rudimentäre Surround und Stereo Ansprüche. Aber ein willkommener Ersatz für meine in die Jahre gekommene Kompaktanlage. 

Jetzt müssen meine Canton GLE 490 damit spielen. Teilweise als Front-LS mit dem Philips SW966 5.1 System (das mir bei der Gelegenheit gleich mit gegeben wurde) spielen. Die technischen Daten entnehmt ihr bitte aus dem Hersteller-Link. Bilder gibt es vorerst nicht, da meine Aldi-Digicam den Geist aufgegeben hat.

Weitere Informationen zum System gibt es hier:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...-test-hifi-lautsprecher-canton-gle-490-a.html



*Anschlüsse, Verarbeitung und Bedienung* 

Die Front offenbart silbernen Plastikcharme ohne Fortune, was aber bei der Preisklasse nicht anders zu erwarten war. Die Drehregler lassen sich gut anfassen und vermitteln Sicherheit. Nur mit dem Lautstärkeregler sollte man vorsichtig umgehen, da ein zu schneller Dreh schnell in bedrohlich hohen Lautstärken endet. Da ist die Fernbedienung gutmütiger, wenn gleich sehr schwammig mit einem unpräzisen Tastendruck. Die Tatsache, dass man aber wirklich alles mit ihr Regeln kann und nicht zum Gerät laufen muss, entschädigt aber. Die Displayhelligkeit ist regelbar in drei Stufen und selbst in der niedrigsten gut lesbar, aber nicht störend. Ausschalten kann man es aber nicht. Dagegen massivst störend der 5x100W Aufkleber mit neonblauem streifen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Blick auf die Rückseite ist ernüchternd. Videoupscaling? Nö. HDMI? Nicht im Jahr 2005. Dafür aber eine zufriedenstellende Anzahl an analogen Cinch Ausgängen und immerhin drei digitale Soundeingänge (zwei Koax, einmal optisch). Leider reichen auch die bei mir nicht aus. PC und Sat-Receiver gehen leer aus. CD-Player, DVD-Player und PS2 hatten Glück.

Gut: ein separater LFE-Ausgang für den Subwoofer und die Möglichkeit einen zweiten Parallel über Cinch ansteuern zu können, allerdings extrem kanalabhängig. 

*Große Enttäuschung:* Einfachste Kabelklemmen, in die kein Bananenstecker und kein Kabel dicker als 1,5mm² rein passt. 7.1 ist nur über Pre Out möglich. Unrealistisch in der Preisklasse! Hätte man einsparen und dafür ein oder zwei Digitaleingänge mehr spendieren können.

Auffallend im Betrieb: Das Gerät wird recht warm und sollte Abstand nach oben haben. Außerdem ist ein leichtes Surren zu vernehmen (trotz Passivkühlung). Ist aber nur zu hören, wenn man den Kopf dran hält. 

Ein Wort zur Bedienungsanleitung: Sie ist insgesamt sehr knapp gehalten und ich wünschte mir bei diversen Schritten etwas mehr Führung. So gelang mir das einrichten des 5.1 Systems erst nach einigen Versuchen. Dass die Bedienung einzig über das Display geschieht und nicht über ein OSD (On Screen Display) machte es nicht einfacher. Wichtige Begriffe oder Bezeichnungen werden aber separat erklärt. So mancher Übersetzungsfehler wird für Erheiterung sorgen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das manövrieren durch das Setup ist - ich schreib' mal vorsichtig - anstrengend. Das fehlende OSD macht es nicht einfacher. Bis man die verschiedenen Kniffe raus hat mit dem Knopf "Setup" und der "sagenhaften" Multi Control, braucht es Übung und Zeit. Unter "Sound" kann man die einzelnen Kanäle verstärken bei Bedarf. Schlecht: Wird das Gerät vom Strom getrennt werden die "Soundeinstellungen" wieder auf 0 zurückgesetzt. Alle anderen Einstellungen (Bass, Treble, Distanz etc.) bleiben aber erhalten, also keine Sorge.



*Der Klang*

Wie immer, das wichtigste zuletzt. Ich erhoffte mir trotz des ehemals niedrigen Einstiegspreises ein gewisses Mehr an Klang. Bekommen habe ich ein sehr zwiegespaltenes Bild. 

Wenn die Möglichkeiten da sind, sollte man unbedingt die digitalen Anschlüsse verwenden. Ein Ausweichen auf die analogen Cincheingänge sollte nur bei Notfällen angebracht sein, oder bei ohnehin schlechten Quellen. Höhen klingen klarer, Stimmen nicht mehr so belegt. Gut: die automatische Signalerkennung klappt absolut tadellos. Bei gleichzeitiger Übertragung von Digital und Analog der gleichen Quelle, wird Digital vorgezogen. 

Zum Testen verwende ich meine *Canton GLE 490*. Zu denen gibt es auch einen sehr ausführlichen Test. Ausgezeichnete Einsteiger Hifi-LS, bereits für knapp 600 € das Paar zu haben. Verstärkerunkritisch, dank konventioneller Bautechnik und bei Bedarf sehr laut anzuhören. Da der AVR hauptsächlich als Stereoverstärker bei mir zum Einsatz kommt, ist da mein Hauptaugenmerk gerichtet. 

Surround kann er natürlich auch. Dafür stehen von Dolby Digital bis dts über Pro Logic II bis hin zum Kenwood eigenen "Neo6" (Wandelt Stereosignale in Surround um) die Basispalette des Surround Codecs zur Verfügung. Da ich allerdings nur ein kleines Philips Kompaktsystem (typische Media-Markt Ware) verwende, enthalte ich mich hier einem Urteil und konzentriere mich auf Stereo.


*Klangeinstellungen*

Ohne Einmesssystem und rudimentären Equalizern beschränkt sich der 5090 auf das Nötigste und das ist auch gut so. Puristen wählen einfach "Stereo" und belassen alles andere einfach so, wie es ist, nämlich auf 0. Wem das zu wenig ist und unbedingt was zum herumspielen braucht, wird schnell erkennen, dass da nicht viel zum herumspielen ist. Wer große Standlautsprecher hat, sollte nicht vergessen im entsprechenden Menü auch "Large" bei der LS-Wahl einzustellen. Mittels der Taste "Tone" (übrigens nur auf der Fernbedienung vorhanden) können Bass und die Höhen (von -10 bis +10) eingestellt werden. Für die ganz Harten gibt es dann auch noch Loudness, ABER...


*Wo ist denn...?

*Das erste Mal Probe hören hatte fast schizophrene Ausmaße. Der Vergleich zu meiner uralten Kompakten (siehe Test der GLE490) schien nahe liegend. Wenn dann *musste* der Kenwood an der vorbei kommen. Austattungstechnisch hatte er das mit Leichtigkeit geschafft, aber auch klanglich?

Eine fataler Fehler von mir: House und Disco Musik als erstes Testgenre zu wählen. Es sollte die Schizophrenie nur verstärken. Erstes Testlied: Ein Remix von Kylie Minogue's "In my arms" (Sebastian Leger Remix). Knallharte Bässe im Kontrast mit Elektrosamples und Kylies hohen Stimme. So kannte ich denn Song zumindest - bis jetzt. Und ich fragte mich: "Ja, wo is er denn? Der Bass?". Aus einem "Bumm, Bumm" wurde ein "Plopp, Plopp". 

Einstellungsfehler? Nein, Front LS wurden auf Large gestellt. Subwoofer mal deaktivieren? Bringt nix. "Bass" auf +10? Naja, etwas besser. Schicksal?

Bestimmung! Schaltet man den Subwoofer (ja den kleinen Philips SW) dazu, hat man wieder das, was man vermisst hat.

Meine Vermutung: Eine feste interne Trennfrequenz irgendwo bei 80hz ohne Möglichkeit irgendwas daran zu ändern (entsprechende Menüs fehlen). Alles unter 80hz wird einem Subwoofer überlassen. Macht auch Sinn, da solche Arten von AVR überwiegend mit kompakten Satelliten spielen müssen/sollen und Stereo nur ein Feature ist und kein Hauptzweck. 

*Und der Rest?

*Aufatmen meinerseits. Hier stellt sich die erwartete Verbesserung ein. Stimmen werden vordergründiger dargestellt. Hier ein Hauchen mehr, Dort ein lauteres und mit weniger Hall wirkendes Echo. Auffallend: der subjektiv breitere Raumeindruck im Oberton im Vergleich zur Kompakten. 

Auf Grund meines trockenem Hörraumes habe ich die Höheneinstellung auf +6 gestellt. Besonders bei Elektrosamples wirkt alles etwas effektgeladener und verleiht so manchem Dynamikarmen Song etwas mehr Pepp. 

Ich als "gerne Lauthörer", musste natürlich auch gleich mal testen, wie weit man denn den Lautstärkeregler nach rechts drehen kann. Dabei machte ich relativ schnell Bekanntschaft mit dem Schutzschalter des 5090. Die Volume-Einstellung geht von -92db bis 00db. Bei -15 hat er innerhalb weniger Sekunden dicht gemacht. Bis dahin waren allerdings keine Störgeräusche wie knacken, rauschen oder gefährlicher Hochtonklirr zu hören, was für den 5090 spricht. Subjektiv war es lauter, als mit meiner alten Kompakten, bei der allerdings nie ein Schutzschalter auslöste (den sie aber hat laut Handbuch). Stellt man noch einen adäquaten Sub zur Seite, steht einer Party nichts mehr im Wege. Dass der 5090 aber so schnell, trotz einer sehr genügsamen und von massiven Phasendrehungen befreiten GLE490 auslöst, macht eine Empfehlung für wirkungsgradschwache und schwierige LS (Elektrostaten oder Koax-LS > KEF) zu Nichte. 

ABER Achtung! Löst der Schutzschalter aus, wird beim Einschalten die Lautstärke nicht von selbst reduziert, sondern nur kurz Stumm geschaltet.


*FAZIT*

Ein zweischneidiges Schwert dieser 5090 von Kenwood. Auf der einen Seite stehen massive Schwächen im Tiefbass (feste Trennfrequenz auch im Stereobetrieb?) und ein schnell auslösender Schutzschalter. Auf der anderen Seite ein subjektiv weit über die LS-Ebene herausragender Klang, der sogar mit (stärker wirkenden) Effekten trumpfen kann. Wenn man sich den eigentlichen Einsatzbereich von ihm ansieht, der Kompaktsysteme für gutbürgerliche Wohnzimmer vorsieht, fallen diese Schwächen plötzlich nicht mehr ins Gewicht. Aber für Stereo an ausgewachsenen Standlautsprechern? Nee du...

Aber vielleicht mit einem Subwoofer gepaart? Das könnte was werden!


*PRO
*

Raumabbildung und Raumgröße einfach herrlich
Effektbetonung hilft dynamikschwachen Songs
LFE-Ausgang
Möglichkeit zweiten Subwoofer zu betreiben (wenn auch eingeschränkt)
viele Analogeingänge
Fernbedienung kann wirklich alles regeln


*Contra*


Billige Plastikfront (normal für diese Preisklasse)
Fummelige Setup-Einrichtung ohne OSD
schwammige Tasten der Fernbedienung
Schutzschalter löst schnell aus, Achtung bei kritischen Lautsprechern
Kein Tiefbass (interne Trennfrequenz?) > zusätzl. Subwoofer hilft
Display lässt sich nicht komplett ausschalten
wird relativ warm, wenn er lange läuft
Billige Kabelklemmen, statt Schraubklemmen
nur drei Digitaleingänge
Videoupscaling nicht vorhanden, kein Lip-Sic-Delay
keine Einstellungen für Trennfrequenzen


----------



## Lee (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

Da ich mir demnächst im Preisbereich bis 500€ Lautsprecher kaufen wollte, bin ich wegen deines Tests auf diese hier aufmerksam geworden. 

Nur gibt es bei mir ein Problem. Da mein PC gleichermaßen auch mein TV sowie Musikabspielgerät ist, würde ich eigentlich nur vom Schreibtisch aus hören. Diesen könnte ich zwar etwa einen Meter von der Wand wegschieben, dass es , falls die Lautsprecher an der Wand stehen, einen Hörabstand von etwa einem Meter ergibt, nur empfiehlst du mindestens zwei meter. Ich hätte zwar auch noch Platz um den Schreibtisch noch einen weiteren Meter nach hinten zu ziehen, nur würde dieser dann in der Mitte des Raumes stehen und das ist keine gute Lösung.

Frage nun: Gibt es ähnlich gute Standboxen, die auch bei nur einem Meter Hörabstand gut klingen? Oder kann ich, solange ich nur auf Zimmer bis gehobene Zimmerlautstärke höre die Canton auch noch bei nur einem Meter Abstand nutzen? 

Ich höre eigentlich nur Nightwish, Powermetal in Form von Sonata Arctica und ähnlichem, Orchestrales und Filmmusik. Selten Pop, Techno und ähnliches überhaupt nicht. Desweiteren schaue ich noch ab und an Filme, wobei ich dafür meist meine Kopfhörer verwende.


----------



## Pokerclock (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

Die GLE 490 benötigt den großen Hörabstand hauptsächlich für die Bühnendarstellung. Je niedriger dieser ist, desto matschiger wird es. Ganz unabhängig davon sind allerdings Detailauflösung und Neutralität. Da kann sie auch mit Hörabständen unter 2 Meter punkten. 

Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass die GLE 490 leicht die Tendenz zum zischeln hat, also S-Laute etwas zu präsent sind, besonders bei Stimmen oder Gesprächen. Diese Tendenz verstärkt sich bei kleineren Hörabständen. Dem kann man aber entgegen wirken, wenn die LS nicht direkt auf den Hörer ausgerichtet sind, z.B. mit einer 45° Ausrichtung zum Hörplatz. 

In solchen Fällen, gilt ganz besonders Probe hören und Raumbeschaffenheit beachten. Die Canton mag lieber trockene Räume, also Räume mit Teppich und Möbeln. Hast du einen solchen Raum nicht, kann es besonders bei Metal zu hell klingen. Das ist aber letztlich Geschmackssache. 

Frage: Welcher Verstärker verwendet wird? Evtl. mit dem Equalizer experimentieren, da die GLE 490 bei niedrigen Lautstärken (aber auch nur dort) etwas Tiefbass vermissen lässt.

*Alternativen*

Wen du Raumabbildung als besonders wichtig erachtest, wäre evtl. die KEF IQ7/IQ70 eine Alternative. Wenn nicht laut gehört wird, ist das der Favorit. Die Kollegen Stormbringer und Olstyle können dir da mehr erzählen. Einen Thread dazu gibt es auch. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/55723-kurztest-hifi-lautsprecher-kef-iq7.html

Wenn der Platz knapp ist, können auch aktive Studiomonitore gut sein. In der aktuellen AUDIO sind Tests dazu (Ausgabe habe ich vorliegen). Die "Magnat Interior Power" für 400 € ist einen Blick wert. Zwar wird dort auch ein größerer Hörabstand empfohlen. Allerdings ab 1,2 Meter. Das geht also noch.

Sollten deine Vorlieben mehr Grundtonbasiert sein (also etwas dunkler Klang), wäre eine Dali Lektor (wenn denn der Preis hinhaut) oder eine Nubert NuBox 481 zu empfehlen. nuBox Serie

Natürlich gibt es zu allen Standboxen auch Kompakte LS mit der gleichen Treiberbestückung. Bei Canton z.B. die GLE 430. Kommst du günstiger Weg, hast aber besonders was Details angeht die gleiche Qualität. Dann aber natürlich einen reduzierten Tiefbass, der aber bei den Hörabständen ohnehin eher unauffällig sein kann.

EDIT

Wie weit würden denn die LS auseinander stehen?


----------



## Lee (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

Als Verstärker kommt ein Sony STR DH 500 zum Einsatz. Auf Equalizer wollte ich allerdings so weit wie möglich verzichten. Auch möchte ich wenn möglich gänzlich auf einen Subwoofer verzichten können, da dieser die Kosten wieder in die Höhe treiben würde. Ich habe zwar noch einen Sub von meinem Concept E, aber, naja..

Zur Seite hin habe kann ich den Abstand zwischen 0 und 3 Metern beliebig variieren. 

Studiomonitore möchte ich nicht nutzen.

Was verstehst du unter "Grundtonbasiertem Klang"? Bei der Nubert macht mich nur stutzig, dass es scheinbar nur eine 2 Wege Box ist. Ich kenne mich da jetzt nicht aus, aber andere Boxen in der Preisklasse haben ja meist schon weit mehr Töner. Keine Ahnung ob das klanglich so viel ausmacht. 
Wichtig ist mir, dass der Klang nicht so, wie soll ich sagen, "dünn" ist. Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine, wie ich es richtig beschreibe weiß ich leider nicht.

Im Prinzip möchte ich einfach nur den bestmöglichen Kompromiss aus Klang und Preis. Ich weiß, dass 500€ nicht viel ist im Soundbereich, aber auch das ist für mich schon eine unglaublich hohe Summe.


----------



## Pokerclock (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*



Lee schrieb:


> Zur Seite hin habe kann ich den Abstand zwischen 0 und 3 Metern beliebig variieren.



Ich habe jetzt mal eine halbe Stunde probeweise Nightwish's Century Child gehört in einer ähnlichen Position, wie sie bei dir der Fall wäre. Zu den Seiten hin hatte ich jeweils rund 1,30 Meter Abstand zu den LS und war dabei fast auf gleicher Linie gesessen. Wenn du das bei dir reallisieren kannst, bekommst du einen sehr ausgewogenen Klang mit einer Ortbarkeit ähnlich wie bei einem gleichschenkligen Stereodreieck, mit minimalen Abstrichen in der Tiefe (also Raumtiefe, nicht Bass). Das ist allerdings aufstellungsbedingt und lässt sich kaum ändern. Wenn dein AVR die Möglichkeit einer Raumeinmessung hat, kannst du es damit mal probieren. Unter 1 Meter Abstand von der Hörposition zu den LS würde ich aber nicht gehen. 




Lee schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter "Grundtonbasiertem Klang"? Bei der Nubert macht mich nur stutzig, dass es scheinbar nur eine 2 Wege Box ist. Ich kenne mich da jetzt nicht aus, aber andere Boxen in der Preisklasse haben ja meist schon weit mehr Töner. Keine Ahnung ob das klanglich so viel ausmacht.



Vielleicht hilft die Erklärung des Obertons etwas, um den Grundton besser zu verstehen. Der Oberton ist das, was im Volksmund gerne als Brillanz bezeichnet wird. Also hohe Töne, die hell (bzw. spitz, prägnant) klingen. Eben das, was der Hochtontreiber wider geben soll. Grundton abgestimmte LS haben nun die Eigenschaft etwas dumpfer zu klingen und reduzieren (subjektiv) etwas den Hochtonanteil im Klangbild. Der Klang wird subjektiv als dunkel, bzw. weniger spitz bis grell empfunden. Oftmals Geschmackssache und vom Hörer abhängig, was einem besser gefällt. Da müsstest du dann Probehören, denn ich kann deine Vorlieben nicht mit meinen gleichsetzen. 

Dass die Nubert "nur" eine 2-Wege Abstimmung hat, hat nahezu keine Einflüsse auf den Klang. Auch hier kommt es auf das vom Hersteller gewollte Klangbild an. 2-Wege Systeme sind allenfalls etwas kritischer bei hohen Lautstärken, da der Hochtöner relativ tiefe Frequenzen übertragen muss bzw. der Tieftöner mehr Frequenzen abdecken muss und so eine Kompression im Tiefbass (schneller) entstehen kann. Bei niedrigen Lautstärken wird man das aber nicht bemerken, schon gar nicht wenn der Hersteller sauber auf die Abstimmung geachtet hat und hochwertige Materialien verwendet (bei Nubert selbstverständlich)




Lee schrieb:


> Im Prinzip möchte ich einfach nur den bestmöglichen Kompromiss aus Klang und Preis. Ich weiß, dass 500€ nicht viel ist im Soundbereich, aber auch das ist für mich schon eine unglaublich hohe Summe.



Wie geschrieben, meine drei Favoriten: 

Canton GLE 490
KEF IQ7/IQ70
Nubert Nubox 481

Letzten Endes musst du Probe hören und daran anknüpfend entscheiden, welche bei dir am besten Klingt bzw. dir am besten gefällt. Die Entscheidung kann man dir leider nicht abnehmen. Die Canton steht in nahezu jedem MM und Saturn. Bei der KEF würde ich im Fachhandel nach schauen und bei der Nubert gibt es ja zum Glück das Fernabsatzrecht mit 14tägigen Rückgaberecht.


----------



## nfsgame (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

@Lee: Guck dir mal die nuBox 381 an. Kostet 189€/Stück und spielt für die Preisklasse sehr gut. Sogar Bass ist gut vorhanden für eine Regalbox .


----------



## Pokerclock (18. November 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

Ich kam auf die irrsinnige Idee, mir zu Weihnachten einen zweiten AS125 zu kaufen. Was haltet ihr davon? Sinnvoll oder nicht?

Platz wäre zumindest http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/74471-erfahrungsbericht-canton-125-sc-subwoofer.html


----------



## > Devil-X < (18. November 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

Wenn sich die Raumresonanzen nicht störend auswirken auf deinem Sitzplatz, wäre es vergeudet. An deiner Stelle wäre ein gescheiter Amplifier wohl die bessere Wahl


----------



## Pokerclock (22. November 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

Ein zweiter Sub hilft Raummoden zumindest anzugleichen. Das wäre der Hauptgrund für eine Anschaffung. Dass ein zweiter Sub ganz nebenbei nochmal eine Spur mehr Power bringt, wäre eher nebensächlich. Ich kann den Einen schon nicht richtig auf drehen, ohne einen Nachbarschaftsstreit zu provozieren (was mir aber am Popöchen vorbei geht).


----------



## Betschi (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

Hey

Kennst du den Unterschied, bzw. hast du die GLE 470 auch angehört? Die passen eher in mein Budget. Habe nur entdeckt, dass die 470 nur eine Bassmembrane haben.

MfG

Betschi


----------



## Pokerclock (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

Die GLE470 sind nur beschränkt mit den GLE490 vergleichbar. Die GLE470 arbeiten nach einem 2,5 Wege Prinzip. Bedeutet, dass der Basstreiber auch etwas mehr Arbeit in den höheren Frequenzbereichen machen muss. Der Pegel wird wohl begrenzter sein, als bei der GLE490. Die Klangcharakteristik (Neutral, Analytisch) sollte aber die gleiche sein. Wenn du auf Pegel verzichten kannst, sind die GLE470 durchaus einen Blick wert.

Wenn du auf Bass wert legst, könnte eine Nubert NuBox 481 interessant sein. Evtl. ist ein LS von "Jamo" auch einen Blick wert, wenn es unbedingt Pegel sein muss.


----------



## Betschi (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Die GLE470 sind nur beschränkt mit den GLE490 vergleichbar. Die GLE470 arbeiten nach einem 2,5 Wege Prinzip. Bedeutet, dass der Basstreiber auch etwas mehr Arbeit in den höheren Frequenzbereichen machen muss. Der Pegel wird wohl begrenzter sein, als bei der GLE490. Die Klangcharakteristik (Neutral, Analytisch) sollte aber die gleiche sein. Wenn du auf Pegel verzichten kannst, sind die GLE470 durchaus einen Blick wert.
> 
> Wenn du auf Bass wert legst, könnte eine Nubert NuBox 481 interessant sein. Evtl. ist ein LS von "Jamo" auch einen Blick wert, wenn es unbedingt Pegel sein muss.


  Hab mir jetzt doch die 490 gegönnt^^. Nur meine Eltern motzen: So viel Geld ausgeben, in ein paar Jahren kaufst du dir e wieder was neues blablabla^^.....


----------



## trader2 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

Hallo, Pokerclock und allen anderen,

zunächst ein Kompliment und Dankeschön für diesen umfangreichen Test!
Du erwähntest, daß sich mp3 Musik schlechter anhöre. Dazu hätte ich gerne erfahren, in welcher Bitrate inkl. der Musikrichtung Du den Hörtest durchgeführt hattest?
Ich höre nämlich bislang Musik am PC mit den JBL Control One.
Nach einem Umzug wird allerdings ein 5.0 Sys aufgestellt. Ich schwanke zwischen der detalliert aufspielenden Canton GLE Serie und der weniger detalliert spielenden JBL Northbridge Serie.
Meine Musikrichtungen sind hauptsächlich Trance, Ambiente und gewöhnlicher Pop (alles im mp3 Format). Ich lege keinen Wert auf tiefe Bässe (Mietwohnung).

Nun aber zum Eigentlichen:
Wie hört sich z. B. Lady Gaga in einer Bitrate von ca. 192 Kb/s an?
Verlierst Du die Lust am Hören oder fehlen einfach "nur" ein paar Details und der Klang ist ansonsten immer noch sehr sauber/klar?
Deine Antwort oder die eines anderen, der ebenfalls die 490/409 besitzt, würde mir die Entscheidung wahrscheinlich erheblich erleichtern.

Randnotiz für Interessierte:
Die erwähnten Control One sind nicht in der Lage, einen klanglichen Unterschied zwischen einer Klassik-Aufnahme (Audio CD, Sinfonie Nr.5) und einer komprimierten Version (64 Kb/s) dieses Liedes aufzuzeigen!
Vielleicht liegt das auch nur an der Audigy 2 ZS?
Die Musik hört sich allerdings dennoch gut an. Ich hatte vorher aber nur die Brüllwürfel eines Creative T7700 bemüht.

P.S. Was aus einem geplanten 4-Zeiler werden kann. g


----------



## Pokerclock (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

Erstmal, vielen Dank für das Kompliment! Hört man immer wieder gerne über eigene Tests.

Die Unterschiede zwischen CD-Original und MP3 hört man allenfalls im direkten Vergleich. Sie sind aber da. Ich habe mit einem Freund blind ein paar meiner Lieblingslieder gehört. Wir verwendeten dabei 192er MP3 Bitraten. In dieser Bitrate konnte ich bei allen zehn Liedern zwischen MP3 und Original unterscheiden. Bei einer 320er Bitrate war das dann nicht mehr so einfach möglich. Da habe ich mich bei zwei Songs (AC/DC "Hells Bells" und Nightwish "Nemo") geirrt. 

Der GLE490 liegen vor allem Songs aus dem Elektropop Genre. Also alles was mit Synthesizern und typischen Elektroeffekten spielt. Da arbeitet ihre analytische und etwas hell abgestimmte Art sehr viel heraus und stellt diese prägnanter dar. Das ist auch eine der Gründe warum, man mit ihr "schlechte Quellen" leichter ausfindig machen kann. Eher Grundton abgestimmte LS, wie Heco und Nubert verschleiern durch ihren wärmeren Klang gerne Details in höheren Frequenzbereichen. Das muss aber kein Nachteil sein, ganz im Gegenteil, viele empfinden diese Art angenehmer für das "Nebenbeihören" und als ermüdungsfreier für den Zuhörer

Wenn du den Test mal selbst machen willst. Empfehle ich bei Lady Gaga (auch typisch für das Elektropop Genre) mal im Song "Just Dance" genau auf den Bass, sowie die Stimmwechsel zwischen den Kanälen (links/rechts) zu achten, wenn ab der dritten Minute die Melodie sich im Song ändert. 

Der Bass hat bei einer niedrig aufgelösten Bitrate (unter 192) eine erhöhte Tendenz zum dröhnen und wirkt angestrengter, weniger präzise, während die Stimmwechsel nicht mehr so genau ortbar jeweils links und rechts auszumachen sind. Die Stimme von Lady Gaga wirkt verschwommen. 

Ganz davon abgesehen sind die Unterschiede nur zu hören, wenn man sehr genau hinhört. Die Lust am hören vergeht einem sicherlich nicht. Man weiß nur im Hinterkopf, dass es etwas besser sein könnte.

Ich hoffe dir helfen meine Eindrücke.

EDIT

Was ich noch vergessen habe zu schreiben. Eine MP3 erkennt man auch häufig an dem geringeren Feindynamikumfang, also der Differenz zwischen lauten und leisen Tönen innerhalb eines Songs.


----------



## trader2 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

Ja, die Eindrücke helfen. Danke!
Dann werde ich mir doch die Cantons kaufen. Ich bekam zunächst etwas Bedenken.
Diese GLE Serie hat meines Erachtens einfach ein unschlagbar gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.

P.S. Ich lese seit ca. 2 Wochen das Web leer und habe zum ersten Mal von einer Neigung zum Zischeln gelesen. Hast Du zusätzlich zur veränderten Aufstellung der LS auch versucht, per Equalizer das scharfe S zu mindern?

@die Mods

Wo habt Ihr denn den Edit-Button versteckt?


----------



## Pokerclock (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

Die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Button haben wir rechts unten vom jeweiligen Beitrag versteckt.

Da sich die S-Laute besonders bei Stimmen bemerkbar machen, sollte man die Finger von den Equalizern lassen. Die Folge wäre ein Verlust der neutralen Stimmwiedergabe. Deswegen habe ich mich für eine 15° Aufstellung entschieden. Ohne Equalizer den gleichen Effekt erzielt. 

Ich kann mich erinnern, dass die AUDIO eine direkt auf den Hörplatz gerichtete Aufstellung empfohlen hat. Das war aber in Kombination mit einem größeren Hörabstand. Im Zweifel würde ich die S-Laute erst nach einem Probehören in den eigenen Räumen in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## Cpt.Price (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*



trader2 schrieb:


> Ja, die Eindrücke helfen. Danke!
> Dann werde ich mir doch die Cantons kaufen. Ich bekam zunächst etwas Bedenken.
> Diese GLE Serie hat meines Erachtens einfach ein unschlagbar gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.
> 
> ...



Also ich würd sie bedenkenlos empfehlen. Hab sie auch erst seit kurzem und bin sehr zufrieden. Außerdem bin ich auch der Meinung , dass eine Original-CD sich meistens wesentlich "runder" im Gesamtbild anhört. Doch wie gesagt, bei 320kbit MP3´s ist der Unterschied nicht allzu deutlich. Das kleine Problem mit den S-Lauten konnte ich durch ein einwinkeln der Lautsprecher in der Bereits erwähnten Region ( 10-15 Grad ) deutlich minimieren.


----------



## trader2 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

Ok, Finger weg vom EQ. Danke Euch beiden. 

Das mit dem "Ändern" Button ist sehr interessant!
Ich sehe ihn nicht. In anderen Foren ist dieser für mich nutzbar.
Ich verwende den Opera 10.0.
Naja, halb so wild. Man kann nicht alles haben, oder?


----------



## Pokerclock (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

*Unterschiede zwischen GLE409 und GLE490 *

Ich habe hier zwei Frequenzdiagramme der beiden Lautsprecher [Quelle AUDIO 03/07 und AUDIO 03/09]. Die GLE409 wird gerne empfohlen mit der Begründung, dass es kaum bis gar keine Unterschiede zur GLE490 gäbe und zudem als älteres Auslaufmodell wesentlich günstiger ist.

Wenn man sich vor allem die Klirrwerte der 409 anschaut, sollte man doch mal zum Nachfolger 490 greifen. Kleiner Unterschied, für "kaum eine Änderung".

Die Grenzfrequenz der 409 ist übrigens gleich der 490.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pokerclock (15. März 2010)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

Man möchte ja nicht angeben, aber trotzdem freut man sich, wenn die großen Fachzeitschriften und ihre Leser den eigenen LS zum Besten seiner Klasse wählen > magnus.de


----------



## der Türke (15. März 2010)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Man möchte ja nicht angeben, aber trotzdem freut man sich, wenn die großen Fachzeitschriften und ihre Leser den eigenen LS zum Besten seiner Klasse wählen > magnus.de



_*Falsch *_Man Möchte schon Angeben das man das Beste Gerät in der Ecke rumstehen hat man hat ja schliesslich dafür ein Menge *Geld *ausgegeben und *Geld* fällt ja nicht vom Himmel.

Wo man kann sollte man angeben


----------



## > Devil-X < (15. März 2010)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Man möchte ja nicht angeben, aber trotzdem freut man sich, wenn die großen Fachzeitschriften und ihre Leser den eigenen LS zum Besten seiner Klasse wählen > magnus.de



Freu dich doch...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. März 2010)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*



> Man möchte ja nicht angeben, aber trotzdem freut man sich, wenn die großen Fachzeitschriften und ihre Leser den eigenen LS zum Besten seiner Klasse wählen > magnus.de



Ist natürlich immer schön sowas zu lesen 
aber gerade bei Lautsprechern kann man ja schlecht objektiv sagen welcher der Beste ist. Da spielt bei Lautsprechern ja schließlich auch der eigene Geschmack eine große Rolle.


----------



## Rodny (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

@ Pokerclock - Der Unterschied zwischen der GLE 409 und der GLE 490 ist ein anderer Spulenwert und ein MKT Kondensator mehr. Das ist alles, aber es ist hörbar. Offensichtlich sind der Fa. Canton zum Ende der Produktion der 409er die Weichen ausgegangen und so hat man in die 409er die Weichen der 490er eingebaut. Ich kaufte ein Paar 409er und wunderte mich über einen deutlichen Klangunterscheid zwischen den beiden. Nach einer Woche habe ich sie aufgeschraubt und die unterschiedlichen Weichen gesehen. Sofort war für mich klar das dieses Paar wieder zurückt geht. Vor dem Versenden habe ich noch die Art.Nr. der Chassis notiert.

Ich konnte zum meinem Glück kurz ein paar GLE 490 im Ausverkauf für 355€ das Paar bekommen. Die Art.Nr. der Chassis sind gleich denen der 409er Serie und jetzt habe ich auch zwei 490er Weichen drin.

Nach meiner Meinung hat die 490.2 auch nur ein Upgrade der Weichen erfahren.


----------



## Pokerclock (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*



Rodny schrieb:


> Nach meiner Meinung hat die 490.2 auch nur ein Upgrade der Weichen erfahren.



Danke für die ausführliche Info.

An den Chassis' der GLE490.2 wurde etwas gefeilt. Haben jetzt wie alle anderen Canton LS auch die sogenannte "Wave"-Sicke (am Ende auch nur eine doppelt gefaltete Sicke). Habe die aber noch nicht gehört.


----------



## Gast12348 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*



der Türke schrieb:


> _*Falsch *_Man Möchte schon Angeben das man das Beste Gerät in der Ecke rumstehen hat man hat ja schliesslich dafür ein Menge *Geld *ausgegeben und *Geld* fällt ja nicht vom Himmel.
> 
> Wo man kann sollte man angeben



Ach so ne Menge Geld kosten die GLE 490 auch nicht  
Aber auch nicht jeder möchte unbedingt angeben, viel wichtiger ist das einem selbst die Lautsprecher gut gefallen.


----------



## Rodny (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

Hier sind Fotos von den beiden Weichen. Eventuell werde ich die 490er Weiche etwas tunen. Den einen kleinen Elko gegen einen MKT tauschen und die MKTs gegen MKPs. Was ich mit dem beiden großen Elkos (100 + 120µF) mache weiss ich noch nicht, da es so hohe Werte bei MKTs nicht gibt.

Nächsten Monat ist in Stuttgart die DIY HiFi Messe. Ich werde mich dort etwas umschauen, bzw. umhören.


----------



## Own3r (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

@Pokerclock
Was meinst du: Sind die Canton GLE490 undersized für einen Denon PMA-1500AE? 
Dein Test gefiel mir sehr gut und die Lautsprecher gefallen mir auch gut. Im Moment habe ich die Magnat Monitor 1000. Sie geben wahrscheinlich noch nicht das volle Potential des Verstärkers wieder.
Wäre also mit den GLE490 eine große Klangqualitätverbesserung da, oder müssen noch bessere LS her (ERGO-Serie usw.)?


----------



## > Devil-X < (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

Der Denon 1500 AE ist ein guter Verstärker, aber kein Weltenänderer. Solide, aber nicht wirklich overpowered für irgendwelche Lautsprecher.


----------



## p00nage (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*



Own3r schrieb:


> @Pokerclock
> Was meinst du: Sind die Canton GLE490 undersized für einen Denon PMA-1500AE?
> Dein Test gefiel mir sehr gut und die Lautsprecher gefallen mir auch gut. Im Moment habe ich die Magnat Monitor 1000. Sie geben wahrscheinlich noch nicht das volle Potential des Verstärkers wieder.
> Wäre also mit den GLE490 eine große Klangqualitätverbesserung da, oder müssen noch bessere LS her (ERGO-Serie usw.)?



nach testberichten und nach meinung anderer gehen bringt dich nicht wirklich weiter , selbst ist der mann  einfach ma Probehören gehen.


----------



## Rodny (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

*@ Own3r - An meinen GLEs hatte ich einen Marantz PM 4001. Gute Kombi, aber ich wollte mehr. Dann kam ein Pioneer A6. Den habe ich nach einem Probe WE wieder zurück geschickt weil er deutlich mehr rauschte als der Marantz. Danach hatte ich einen Yamaha A-S700. Sehr guter Verstärker, aaaber der rechte Kanal war deutlich lauter als der linke. Das bei Yamaha ein solches Geräte durch die Endkontrolle kommt ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar. **Von Yamaha enttäuscht wendete ich mich wieder Marantz zu und bin nun mit einem PM 7003 glücklich.

Ob deine Kombi mit dem Denon Dich zufrieden stellt musst Du entscheiden. Wenn Du "bessere" Boxen willst musst Du deutlich über 1000€ in die Hand nehmen. Wenn Du handwerklich begabt bist dann kannst Du die Boxen selber bauen. Auf diesem Weg kommst Du deutlich günstiger zu einem beeindruckenden Hörerlebnis. Nächsten Monat ist in Stuttgart die DIY HiFi Messe. Da kann man/frau bestimmt ein paar interessante Dinge sehen/hören.
HiFi-Music-World - Deutschlands DIY-HiFi Messe

*


----------



## Pokerclock (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*



Own3r schrieb:


> @Pokerclock
> Was meinst du: Sind die Canton GLE490 undersized für einen Denon PMA-1500AE?
> Dein Test gefiel mir sehr gut und die Lautsprecher gefallen mir auch gut. Im Moment habe ich die Magnat Monitor 1000. Sie geben wahrscheinlich noch nicht das volle Potential des Verstärkers wieder.
> Wäre also mit den GLE490 eine große Klangqualitätverbesserung da, oder müssen noch bessere LS her (ERGO-Serie usw.)?



Die MS1000 ist im Grunde nichts anderes als eine MS200, nur mit zwei zusätzlichen Basstreibern. Baukasten-Prinzip eben. Der Unterschied zur GLE 490 wird sehr deutlich sein, aber auch der Klangcharakter. Da solltest du vorher Probe hören gehen. Die GLE490 ist im Moment als Auslaufmodell günstig zu haben. Stellenweise unter 400 € das Paar. Deutlich besseres findest du erst wieder ab 1.000 €.


----------



## Own3r (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

Also wäre generell eine Klangverbesserung mit den Canton Chrono (Paar kostet schon über 1000€) da?


----------



## Pokerclock (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

Wenn dann das Topmodell. Der Alu-Mangan HT macht halt den Unterschied.


----------



## Own3r (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Wenn dann das Topmodell.


Entspricht dann Canton Chrono 509.2 DC.

Was ich mich noch frage: Wenn ich in ein HiFi Laden gehe, wird der wohl keine Canton GLE da haben zum probehören, weil sie zu günstig (klanglich nicht optimal) sind?


----------



## Pokerclock (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

Gehe in einen Media-Markt oder Saturn. Dort stehen oftmals GLE und Chrono herum.


----------



## _maxime_ (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

Ich habe ja auch nun schon seit etwa 1 1/2 Monaten die CantonGLE 490 mit nem Denon AVR 1911 und ich kann nur sagen danke das ich auf deinen Rat gehört habe Pokerclock... sie sind einfach umwerfend. Bei Media Markt habe ich mir die "kleinen" 470 angehört nachdem was du geschrieben hast und nachdem ich alle gehört habe ausser den 490 habe ich mir gedacht das müssen sie sein.
Vielen Dank nochmal für eure Tipps in meinem Thread und ich kann euch nur die Lautsprecher empfehlen


----------



## Benihipe (3. November 2010)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

toller test danke ^^


----------



## Pokerclock (3. November 2010)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

Freut mich zu hören!


----------



## sipsap (12. November 2010)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

Genau so einen Test habe ich gesucht!

Sehr gelungen.Hat mich nun endgültig überzeugt die GLE 490 zu kaufen.


----------



## KralleRalle (24. November 2010)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*



Own3r schrieb:


> Entspricht dann Canton Chrono 509.2 DC.
> 
> Was ich mich noch frage: Wenn ich in ein HiFi Laden gehe, wird der wohl keine Canton GLE da haben zum probehören, weil sie zu günstig (klanglich nicht optimal) sind?




Ich denke schon , das ein guter HiFi-Laden die gerätschaften dort stehen hat bzw. ähnliche . Es wäre sonst kein guter Laden .
Ich würde aber auf jeden fall noch mit anderen Produkten gegen hören .


----------



## BigRed306 (25. November 2010)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

Nur so am Rande: 

Lautsprecher unter einer Dachschräge weisen doch meist ein sehr bescheidenes Abstrahlverhalten auf! 

Ansonsten maximaler Respekt für die Mühe


----------



## Pokerclock (25. November 2010)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

Die Dachschräge verläuft relativ steil. Das Abstrahlverhalten ist im Grunde nicht beeinträchtigt, zumal auch das BR-Loch nach vorne gerichtet ist.

Im Punkt Räumlichkeit spielt die Canton jedenfalls top.


----------



## chem (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

hi folks,

vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja einen tipp geben.

ich bin mir unschlüssig ob ich mir die gle 490 oder 490.2 holen soll und welchen verstärker dazu.

da wäre ja erstmal die frage Stereoverstärker oder receiver/ 5.1 verstärker oder receiver.

ich möchte nicht viel mehr als 300€ ausgeben. hätte auch keine probleme mit einem gebrauchten.

vielleicht könnt ihr mich bei der ls und verstärker wahl ein wenig beraten.


----------



## Rodny (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

[FONT=&quot]Den Verstärker Marantz PM 4001 gibt es z. Zt. bei eBay. Laut der Bestenliste der Zeitschrift Audio ist es ein Gerät der Oberklasse. Nach meinen Erfahrungen mit GLE 490 zusammen ist es eine sehr gute kombi.
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Marantz PM 4001 Vollverstärker silber ***TOP*** mit OVP bei eBay.de: Verstärker (endet 07.12.10 20:10:05 MEZ)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Außerdem versteigert gerade auch jemand die getunte Version PM 4001 OSE:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Marantz PM 4001 OSE bei eBay.de: Vollverstärker (endet 12.12.10 20:16:58 MEZ)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Dafür wären nach meiner Ansicht 150€ ein guter Preis. Für den "normalen" 4001 würde ich max. 125€ zahlen.
[/FONT]


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

Kleiner Hinweis:

Das Verlinken von eBay-Angeboten ist hier im Forum untersagt.



> Laut der Bestenliste der Zeitschrift Audio ist es ein Gerät der Oberklasse.



Auf HiFi-Zeitschriften sollte man sich nicht verlassen. Der PM4001 ist zweifelsohne ein guter Verstärker für sein Geld, aber in die Oberklasse würd ich ihn trotzdem nicht einordnen.


----------



## Rodny (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

Ich hatte ihn hier, zusammen mit einem Yamaha A-S 700 und einem Marantz PM 7001. Der Yamaha hat mehr Dynamik, aber der Marantz ist natürlicher. Der Unterschied zwischen dem PM 7001 und dem PM 4001 ist gering.


----------



## chem (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

hmm okay, also steht der marantz 4001 zur wahl und sonst noch alternativen? finde den marantz eigentlich nicht so schick.

ich kann mich echt nicht entscheiden welche version: 

gle 470.2
gle 490 
oder gle 490.2

sind alles geile teile wobei ich die 470er nicht so toll finde. aber ich neige schon wieder viel zu viel ausgeben zu wollen.


----------



## chem (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

hmm okay, also steht der marantz 4001 zur wahl und sonst noch alternativen? finde den marantz eigentlich nicht so schick.

ich kann mich echt nicht entscheiden welche version: 

gle 490 oder gle 490.2 (mein Favorit, die sehen halt richtig schick aus und technisch natürlich auch nicht schlecht. aber der Mehrpreis, weiß nicht ob ich soviel ausgeben sollte...)

jetzt könnte ich wieder debattieren ob soviel ausgeben sinnig ist, vor allem da ich nur am we daheim bin.... hatte schon recht krasse ausgaben dieses jahr. aber mein creative 50€ system ist halt richtig abartig schlecht...


----------



## Pokerclock (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

Canton verbessert seine Serien immer in kleinen Schritten. Vermutlich werden sie die neuen 490.2 etwas tiefer abgestimmt haben, aber ob das 200 € mehr wert ist, sei mal dahin gestellt. Probehören wenn möglich. So findet man das heraus.

450 € neu für ein Paar 490 sind jedenfalls top. Ich habe Anno April 2009 noch 570 € dafür bezahlt und das war damals schon ein Schnäppchen. 

Ich würde solange zum älteren Modell greifen, bis sich die Preise auf unter 100 € Preisunterschied eingependelt haben.


----------



## Rodny (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

Der Unterschied zwischen GLE 409 und GLE 490 war ein MKT Kondensator mehr und ein anderer Spulenwert in der Frequenzweiche. Diese "Verbesserung" ist gering.

Im September habe ich ein Paar GLE 490 für 351€ excl. Versand in der Bucht bekommen. Eventuell musst Du etwas suchen, aber vielleicht findest Du einen Händler welcher seine 490er Altbestände abstößt.


----------



## chem (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

also die 490.2 sind baulich sprich von den abmaßen her schon ganz anders oder?

werde wahrscheinlich zu den 490er ls greifen. 

@ rodny hast du noch ein paar andere receiver tipps? würde wie gesagt so zw. 150 und 300€ ausgeben wollen.


----------



## Rodny (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

Es kommt darauf an wie Du "ganz anders" definierst.

490.2 - 21 x 106 x 31 cm
490   - [FONT=&quot]21,0 x 105,0 x 30 cm

Nach meinen Erfahrungen würde ich Dir zu einem Yamaha A-S700 raten wenn Du Rock und Techno hörst. Der Yamaha hat eine sehr gute Dynamik.

Wenn Du eher auf Soul, R&B und Vocale Music stehst dann ist ein Marantz das richtige. Da wäre ein PM 4001 bzw. PM 4001 OSE eine gute Wahl. Geringfügig besser wäre der PM 7001 aber auch etwas teurer.

Wenn es neutral sein soll dann nimm einen NAD, z. B. C326, C355 oder C356. 

Ein gutes Lautsprecherkabel wäre auch von Vorteil. Mind. 2,5mm² OFC oder eventuell auch versilbertes LS Kabel sind eine gute Wahl. 

Auch ein gutes Chinch Kabel wäre bei den Komponenten von Vorteil. Ich habe mir in der Bucht gebrauchtes Oehlbach für 16€ pro Stereometer gekauft.

Außer in der Bucht kannst Du auch hier gebrauchte Audiogeräte kaufen
HiFi neu oder gebraucht: audio-markt.de - das Portal für Highend-Geräte, Lautsprecher, Verstärker...

Bei Amazon gibt es auch hin und wieder gebrauchte oder Rückläufer zu kaufen.
[/FONT]


----------



## iceman650 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

@chem: Kauf einfach irgendein billiges Kupferkabel (1€ pro meter) - das ist günstig und hat gute mechanische eigenschaften.
Rodny hat auch schon vorher damit geglänzt, dass er (wie auch sonst...) mit - sagen wir sinnlosen - Argumentationen teure Kabel empfohlen hat - und versilberte Kabel sind nunmal teurer als Kupferkabel. Und den Sinn von Sauerstofffreiem Kupfer müsste mir auch nochmal jemand erklären - und dann bitte mithilfe von Wissenschaft, nicht von Voodoo.
Zu den Verstärkern kann ich nichts sagen, auch wenn ich glaube, dass sich das nicht so wirklich bemerkbar macht, auch wenn uns pseudo-geniale Zeitschriften etwas anderes erzählen wollen.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Own3r (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

Als Verstärke kann man noch einen Denon (PMA-510AE/PMA-710AE) empfehlen, denn er wird bestimmt gut mit den GLE 490 harmonieren


----------



## chem (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [User(Hör-)test | Hifi-Lautsprecher] Canton GLE 490*

ich geh heute mal einiges probe hören.


----------



## Bier (12. Januar 2011)

Ich wollte nicht extra ein neues Thema aufmachen, deshalb frag ich mal hier:

Auf der Seite von Canton steht, dass die Tieftöner einen Durchemesser von 200mm haben und der Mitteltöner 180mm hat.
Meine Gle 490 sind heute angekommen und mein Lineal sagt mir aber nur 180/160mm.
Ist das normal so??


----------



## Pokerclock (12. Januar 2011)

Blenden abschrauben, Chassis herausheben und nochmal messen. 

Canton ist, was seine Datenbeschreibungen angeht sehr "unpräzise".


----------



## Bier (12. Januar 2011)

Okay das mit dem aufschrauben lass ich jetzt mal lieber aber ist auch nicht schlimm, wenns jetzt keine 20cm sind. Der Klang ist auf jeden fall super

Im Handbuch steht, man soll die Lautsprecher 15-20 Stunden Einspielen und extrem hohe Pegel vermeiden.
Ich hab einen Verstärker mit 100 Watt RMS/Kanal und ihn immoment auf 10 von 40 stehen (also 25 Watt, wenn man das so rechnen kann).
Ist das OK oder zu viel?


----------



## Pokerclock (12. Januar 2011)

Für den Anfang Zimmerlautstärke. 30 Stunden sollten es schon sein, in denen du "rosa Rauschen" oder Musik unterschiedlicher Genre in Zimmerlautstärke (man kann sich noch normal unterhalten) spielen lässt.

Die GLE490 ist sehr genügsam und braucht nicht viel Verstärkerleistung. Das wird schon gehen. Im Zweifel langsam nach oben wagen und auf Clipping im Hochton achten (technisch einwandfreien Song dafür verwenden).


----------



## Bier (12. Januar 2011)

Okay dann werd ich mal ein wenig runterschrauben.
Ist nämlich schon zum reden zu Laut.
Musik kommt bei mir generell nur als Original CD zum Einsatz
(nur wenns nicht anders geht und ich einen bestimmten Song brauche lad ich auch mal bei iTunes was, aber die Qualität ist miener meinung nach auch ziemlich gut).


----------



## Jens4yy4me (15. Januar 2011)

Bier schrieb:


> Okay das mit dem aufschrauben lass ich jetzt mal lieber aber ist auch nicht schlimm, wenns jetzt keine 20cm sind. Der Klang ist auf jeden fall super
> 
> Im Handbuch steht, man soll die Lautsprecher 15-20 Stunden Einspielen und extrem hohe Pegel vermeiden.
> Ich hab einen Verstärker mit 100 Watt RMS/Kanal und ihn immoment auf 10 von 40 stehen (also 25 Watt, wenn man das so rechnen kann).
> Ist das OK oder zu viel?



Kann man meistens nicht.

Die meisten Potis sind Progressiv.

Es gibt Lineare, aber die sind selten!


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. Januar 2011)

> Die meisten Potis sind Progressiv.
> 
> Es gibt Lineare, aber die sind selten!



Jedes Poti ist progressiv, was du meinst ist "exponentiell" oder "logarithmisch" oder was ähnliches...^^
Progressiv bedeutet einfach "fortschreitend", jedes Poti sollte in die eine oder andere Richtung zunehmend Strom durchlassen, das ist schließlich sein Existenzgrund 

Bitte schau doch in Zukunft ins Wörterbuch bevor du mit Fremdworten um dich wirfst


----------



## theon greyjoy (21. Mai 2011)

Mein Bruder hat die GLE 420 an einem Yamaha Receiver.
Ich finde die Kombination ein wenig unglücklich (auch wenn der Treble auf unter 0 ist) weil die Dinger einfach zu hell rüberkommen.
Wir hatten mal einen Film geguckt (Tatort oder so?) und ich fand den spitzen Klang vor allem der Hintergrundgeräusche wie raschelndes Papier und Kleidung echt ein wenig krass 
Bass war zumindest bei seiner Aufstellung kaum vorhanden. An sich hat mir da die Tiefe und Volumen gefehlt, aber ok,das sind echt sehr kleine Lautsprecher und die stehen ungünstig in Regalen.
Aber er steht auch auf sehr helle Abstimmung und ich auf eher warm... Das Gegenteil zu den Cantons wären für mich dann wohl ein Paar große Klipsch RF die ich mal gehört habe,die waren schon wirklich dumpf dagegen.

Nen Canton Sub habe ich auch,allerdings nen AS25 also eher was Kleines..
Sind die Unterschiede zu den Größeren da sehr ausgeprägt? Bzw. gibt es da vielleicht mehr musikalische Qualitäten?


----------



## Pokerclock (21. Mai 2011)

In der Tat sind die GLE420 etwas schwach auf der Brust. Da hilft nur direkte Aufstellung an der Wand und hoffen, dass man nicht gerade in einem Wellenminima hockt. Ich rate nicht umsonst immer zum möglichst größten Modell (Kompakt und Stand-LS) einer Serie, wenn man sich für Canton entscheidet, wobei ich den Kompakten von Canton nie so richtig was abgewinnen konnte. Die Gesamt-Performance stimmt woanders besser.

Die Canton-Subs muss man immer im Preisverhältnis sehen. Ein großer AS 125 kostet keine 400 €. Man bekommt für den Preis einen ordentlichen Tiefgang und (mit etwas Einsparung im Tiefgang erreichten) Maximalpegel. Auch hier würde ich immer zu den größten Modellen greifen, da der Preisunterschied gering ist. Sicherlich sind manche Subs (Nubert) tiefer abgestimmt oder musikalisch präziser (XTZ), aber beides in der Preisregion um 400 € mit einer gesunden Mischung gepaart mit dem Maximalpegel ist nur schwer zu finden.


----------

